# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  MY LOG 2016 to Success

## Ca$tro

Hello Folks,

Yup been a while and its taken me a lot of courage to start writing a log. I have been off training since September 2012, I have been to the gym on and off over the past few years but have failed miserably. This was due to personal issues, work and some injuries sustained to the left knee and my right shoulder, yes I was weak and the drive had gone. 
I am 2 years away from hitting the big 40 and want to get back into shape with some help and guidance from you guys. I am not going to go into the history too much but the basics are that I was around 105kg at the start of 2012 managed to get down to 87kg and was in good shape training 5 days on the weights with 30 minutes cardio each day followed by fasted cardio on the weekends. I have since put on weight standing at 105 kg and appox 35% bf.
I am going to start with posting my proposed diet and workout and will get some pictures up asap.
The reason I am posting in the competitive building forum is I want to get to a stage of competing, yes I am way passed the ideal age but I still want to give it a shot. I don't mind people having a dig for not succeeding in the past and the lack of commitment but now I am not doing this for my self alone, I am doing it for my kids as well. Any help is appreciated with the diet and the work out, I am ok with sticking to the diet and have been on the diet for the past month, the only variation I have made to the diet below is having the 2 cans of tuna in one meal opposed to 2 meals. 
I haven't started the gym yet, I will be back in Monday and was hoping to get some advice throughout the log with some help tweaking the diet and training plans listed below. I have had brilliant advice on this site before and I am staying loyal to this site with the hope that I will get some expert advice again.

Thanks for reading thus far.

Here goes...

*The Diet plan*

AGE 38
WEIGHT 105 KG (232 LBS)
HEIGHT 6'0 (182.88 CM)
CURRENT BF% 35% 
LBM 73.3KG (161.7 LBS ) 
CUT 2000 CALS


Meal 1. 08:00am Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal
8 Egg Whites + 2 Whole Eggs 44g/9g/5g/181 
½ Cup (60g) Oats 5g/27g/2.5g/228
Coffee /Glutamine Total : 49g/36g/7.5g/409

Meal 2. 11:00am Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal
8oz Chicken Breast 44g/0g/6g/230
100g Brown rice (Cooked) 2g/22g/1g/105
1 Cup Broccoli 2g/5g/0g/28 Total : 48g/27g/7g/363

Meal 3. 14:00pm Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal
8 oz. Chicken Breast 44g/0g/6g/230
100g Brown Rice (Cooked) 2g/22g/1g/105
1 cup Broccoli 2g/5g/0g/28
Total : 48g/27g/7g/363

Meal 4. 17:00pm  Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal
1 Can Tuna (120g Drained) 30g/0g/1g/129
1 Cup Broccoli 2g/5g/0g/28
Total : 32g/5g/1g/157

Meal 5. 17:00pm Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal
1 Can Tuna (120g Drained) 30g/0g/1g/129
1 Cup Broccoli 2g/5g/0g/28
Total : 32g/5g/1g/157

Meal 6. After the Gym 21:00pm Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal
Optimum Whey Shake	(BCAA/GLUTAMINE/CREATINE) 24g/2g/1g/110
1 Banana (MULTIVITS) 0g/20g/0g/75
½ Cup (60g) Oats 5g/27g/2.5g/228
Total : 29g/49g/3.5g/413

Meal 7. 23:00pm Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal
Casein Shake 23g/4g/1g/117
1 Spoon Peanut Butter 5g/3g/8g/100 Total : 28g/7g/9g/217


DRINK 4-6 LTR OF WATER DAILY
Day Total = PROTEIN: 266g / CARB: 156g / FAT: 36g / CAL: 2079 

I want to knock off the Coffee in the morning and the peanut butter in the last meal.

The Training plan

*MONDAY – CHEST / CALVES / 30 MINS CARDIO*

BENCH PRESS / INCLINE DUMBELL PRESS / DECINE BENCH PRESS / INCLINE FLYES / PECDEC / CABLE X OVERS / PLATE MACHINE PRESS / DUMBELL PULL OVER / 

SEATED CALVE RAISE / STANDING CALF RAISE / LEG PRESS MACHINE

*TUESDAY – BACK / ABS / 30 MINS CARDIO*

FRONT PULL DOWN WIDE GRIP / DEAD LIFT / BARBELL ROW / TBAR ROW / CHIN UPS / MACHINE ROW / SEATED ROW

LEG RAISES / ROPE CRUNCHES / SIT UPS 

*WEDNESDAY – LEGS / CALVES / 30 MINS CARDIO*

SQUATS / LEG PRESS / LEG EXTENSIONS / LYING HAMSTRING CURLS / STIFF LEG DEADLIFT

SEATED CALVE RAISE / STANDING CALF RAISE / LEG PRESS MACHINE

*THURSDAY – SHOULDERS / ABS / 30 MINS CARDIO*

DUMBBELL PRESS / MILITARY PRESS / SIDE RAISE / CABLE SIDE RAISE / FRONT RAISE / REARDELTS / BENT OVER SIDE RAISE / BARBELL SHRUGS / DUMBBELL SHRUGS

LEG RAISES / ROPE CRUNCHES / SIT UPS 

*FRIDAY – BICEP & TRICEP / CALVES / 30 MINS CARDIO*

BARBELL CURLS / PREACHER CURLS / DUMBBELL CURLS / CONCENTRATION CURLS / SUPERSET ROPE PULL DOWNS AND DUMBBELL CURLS 15 REPS EACH 4 SETS
CLOSE GRIP BENCH PRESS / SKULL CRUSHERS / ROPE PULL DOWNS / BAR PULL DOWNS / REVERSE CURLS / TRICEP EXTENSIONS 

SEATED CALVE RAISE / STANDING CALF RAISE / LEG PRESS MACHINE

*SATURDAY & SUNDAY – 1 HOUR FASTED CARDIO*

Like I mentioned above I can take criticism so please feel to rip the diet apart and the training plan only to have me correct my mistakes. In order for me to learn I will probably have to forget everything I think I know and start from the basics. Tell me what you guys need and I will get it. 

Thanks for your help in advance.

----------


## Ca$tro

On a side note, I have purchased some animal cuts what would be the best way of factoring it in to the proposed diet?
I believe your supposed to take the first pack on an empty stomach.

----------


## Bio-Active

Looks like a good start

----------


## Ca$tro

> Looks like a good start


That one sentence has given me a boost, thanks.

----------


## Bio-Active

> That one sentence has given me a boost, thanks.


 well this sport is all about making adjustments. You have a good start with your nutrition. Stay consistent with your food and training and it will make adjustments easy.

----------


## Viking13

I wouldn't deadlift and do legs/squat on back to back days. I'd give a day off after each of those body parts, or atleast give 72 hours rest between the two. My 2 cents.

Otherwise, good luck!!

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I keep preaching this; remove the carbs from the first meal, protein and fats is the way to go to maximize fat loss and general well being. Training seems extremely high volume, chest has 8 exercises )-O i guess it all depends how they are completed, but unless you are using isometrics and nervous system activation techniques, it seems real high volume. 

All that being said i am glad you are back and motivated to get back int it. best of luck, hope you do well and i will be following your journey...

----------


## Bio-Active

> I keep preaching this; remove the carbs from the first meal, protein and fats is the way to go to maximize fat loss and general well being. Training seems extremely high volume, chest has 8 exercises )-O i guess it all depends how they are completed, but unless you are using isometrics and nervous system activation techniques, it seems real high volume. All that being said i am glad you are back and motivated to get back int it. best of luck, hope you do well and i will be following your journey...


 I have always had my most carbs with my first meal of the day. I get what your saying but your body also needs food after the fast

----------


## Ca$tro

> I keep preaching this; remove the carbs from the first meal, protein and fats is the way to go to maximize fat loss and general well being. Training seems extremely high volume, chest has 8 exercises )-O i guess it all depends how they are completed, but unless you are using isometrics and nervous system activation techniques, it seems real high volume. 
> 
> All that being said i am glad you are back and motivated to get back int it. best of luck, hope you do well and i will be following your journey...


Damn internet I just wrote a whole reply to this to find the connection dropped.
Hello Sir Mike, thank you for chiming in, I have nothing but respect for you and your advice. I was hoping that you could help clarify a few things as follow.
A. Are you saying drop the Oats out of the breakfast and have only egg whites?
B. With regards to the Chest exercises I was aiming for 5 sets per exercises with reps of 15/12/10/8/6. What would you advise? I am guessing reduce the number of exercises...
C. Your knowledge of BB exceeds mine by light years practically and mentally. Some clarification on Isometrics and Nervous System Activation Techniques would be appreciated. I will also read up on these.
I am grateful for your input and appreciate you run a tight schedule but when you have time can you get us some replies please.
I appreciate the well wishes and like wise I hope that family is well mate.

----------


## Ca$tro

> I wouldn't deadlift and do legs/squat on back to back days. I'd give a day off after each of those body parts, or atleast give 72 hours rest between the two. My 2 cents.
> 
> Otherwise, good luck!!


I appreciate your 2 cents mate and will try and adjust the training so that the Back and legs get a couple of days between them

----------


## Ca$tro

> well this sport is all about making adjustments. You have a good start with your nutrition. Stay consistent with your food and training and it will make adjustments easy.


Just been out and stocked up the chicken and eggs, ready for the gym tomorrow. I appreciate the advice mate

----------


## Ca$tro

Right these pics were taken today, have a good laugh as this is the start of the process lets see where I get to.
I am assuming 35% or above


The Avi was where I was in Sept 2012

----------


## krugerr

> Right these pics were taken today, have a good laugh as this is the start of the process lets see where I get to. I am assuming 35% or above <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161636"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161637"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161638"/> The Avi was where I was in Sept 2012


Good post my friend. We all started somewhere. Accounting for your actions and diet here is a great step!

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## Ca$tro

> Good post my friend. We all started somewhere. Accounting for your actions and diet here is a great step!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using App


Thanks Krugerr, I am trying mate and appreciate I alone am accountable for my mistakes and have to pick my self up and move forward rather than digging my own grave.

So far everythings according to plan this morning. Woke up at 7am took the Animal Cuts got ready for work had my Eggs and Oats (Mike I know you disagree with the carbs, until I here back from you I will keep taking them as I find the egg whites alone mess my stomach up).

----------


## krugerr

> Thanks Krugerr, I am trying mate and appreciate I alone am accountable for my mistakes and have to pick my self up and move forward rather than digging my own grave.
> 
> So far everythings according to plan this morning. Woke up at 7am took the Animal Cuts got ready for work had my Eggs and Oats (Mike I know you disagree with the carbs, until I here back from you I will keep taking them as I find the egg whites alone mess my stomach up).


Firstly you're welcome. You've been here a while, and you're probably more than aware, those that genuinly want help will receive it. 
I myself got into "great" shape, and fell off the wagon, quickly i surpassed my previous heavy stage. So I can fully understand your predicament. 

Their are many schools of thoughts on diet layouts. Both Mike and Bio have great knowledge on this. Id just say the most important thing is making the diet something easy for you to replicate, and eat. Consistency is the key point. Apart from that my friend, keep it up, and keep it fluid. 

-Krugerr

----------


## Sfla80

> Firstly you're welcome. You've been here a while, and you're probably more than aware, those that genuinly want help will receive it.
> I myself got into "great" shape, and fell off the wagon, quickly i surpassed my previous heavy stage. So I can fully understand your predicament.
> 
> Their are many schools of thoughts on diet layouts. Both Mike and Bio have great knowledge on this. Id just say the most important thing is making the diet something easy for you to replicate, and eat. Consistency is the key point. Apart from that my friend, keep it up, and keep it fluid.
> 
> -Krugerr


Agreed with Kruger here.

Keep it simple and consistent and learn your body. It will come to you. 

Good luck and subscribed

----------


## Ca$tro

Oh I genuinely need help, and I sincerely appreciate the help so far, the log has only just started and I can only thank the guys chiming in with their comments. I am glad to know that I am not the only one to fall off the wagon, and yep when I look back I regret stopping. 

Consistency in diet and training as you guys have mentioned is the key word. 

I will keep you posted on training/diet/supps/cardio and general stuff to see what you guys wreckon.

Thanks again to all of you for taking the time to input your advice

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Bro, i have struggled in consitancy over last few years, i am hoping 2016 is the year i make my return to the best shape ever and stage again...life has been in the way, some of it by my own fault some otherwise, family, work, clients all pushed me away from gym and more and more into separation form my old self, but no time better then now to start and make new strides...go get 'em bro and be better yourself then ever...

----------


## Ca$tro

> Bro, i have struggled in consitancy over last few years, i am hoping 2016 is the year i make my return to the best shape ever and stage again...life has been in the way, some of it by my own fault some otherwise, family, work, clients all pushed me away from gym and more and more into separation form my old self, but no time better then now to start and make new strides...go get 'em bro and be better yourself then ever...



Mike I hope that this is the 2016 you envisage mate and wish you all the best with moving forwards. I suppose this makes me realise we all got problems in varying magnitudes, just got to deal with them whilst remaining consistent with training and the gym.

Oh what a day yesterday, I woke up at 7am took the animal cuts on an empty stomach with some water, there is about 9 pills in there... Got ready and had breakfast of Oats and egg whites around 8am. Took the kids to school started work around 9.05am.

The day went ok just felt full with eating breakfast followed by the 3 meals at work. Took the second lot of Animal cuts at 2pm. Left work at 6pm and got in the gym at 7pm on the dot, so far so good running to a routine time. Got in the gym warmed up, started off on the Bench press 5 sets went ok struggled towards the last 2 sets, this is where I began to regret stopping training and losing the strength. 2nd exercise was the incline dumbbell press, this was good and enjoyed it. 5 sets getting heavier every set but didn't get the required reps out so I was dropping the weight to finish the reps. I did that on almost all my exercises. Looking at the clock and its now 7.25 and I am thinking 10 sets 25 minutes that's taken way to long. I am not talking to any body, got my hood up and my gym head on. The next exercise was the decline bench press on the smith machine. I did 5 sets and again dropping the weights to finish the reps. NExt I moved on to incline flyes followed by the cable cross overs and that was it. I could not manage any more on my chest whilst trying to keep a good form. SO I moved on to calves realising that all of them exercises had taken me 1hr 15minutes. Seated calve raise / leg press machine calve raise / standing calve raise. 5 sets each and they are suffering today. I then went on to cardio walking on the treadmill on maximum incline speed 3.5 and holding on to the bars. Managed 30 minutes and according to the Life Fitness machine I did 1.75 miles and burnt 575 cals.
From here I went home had my shake with glutamine, creatine, multivits and a banana. Got showered up and started on my reading at 9.30 By 10.15 I was mashed and crashed out on my bed missing meal 6 of the day. I had a restless night of sleep moving in agonising pain but kept the thought that the pain was good for me as it showed I had done some work in the gym. I was like a dead donkey this morning woke up at 7.15 had my Animal pack got ready had my breakfast at 8.15 and got to work after dropping the kids off. Just had my second meal consisting of Rice broccoli and chicken. I do feel tired but motivated sitting here watching Arnolds Blue print on the TV. 
That's the story so far, quite pleased that I did everything (diet, workout, reading etc) yesterday opposed to finishing work late going out with the boys to get some food and then hitting the sack late. I defo got a lot more done in my day yesterday by sticking to the routine. I hope I can keep to it...
Thanks for reading

----------


## RaginCajun

> I keep preaching this; remove the carbs from the first meal, protein and fats is the way to go to maximize fat loss and general well being. Training seems extremely high volume, chest has 8 exercises )-O i guess it all depends how they are completed, but unless you are using isometrics and nervous system activation techniques, it seems real high volume. 
> 
> All that being said i am glad you are back and motivated to get back int it. best of luck, hope you do well and i will be following your journey...


i am experimenting with this, just started this yesterday. (fats/protein in the first meal)

----------


## Ca$tro

Well what an eventful first 3 days. Stuck to the diet fully and taking them animal cuts even though there is a shit load of pills in each serving. The only thing about the diet is the last casein shake before bed which I have missed on both days due to being shattered and not being able to climb down 2 stories to get the shake as well as being full through out the day with all the meals I am consuming. I am pissing like an elephant drinking 4 litres of water or more daily. 

Yesterday I trained Back first starting off with 5 sets of the front pull down on the machine gradually increasing weight to get to a decent weight on my last set reps were 15/12/10/8/6. I then went on to deadlift, always loved deadlifts. Started with 12 reps at 60kg then 10 reps at 100kg then 5.5 reps at 140kg then 1 rep at 160 kg dropset down to 60 kg to get 10 reps out. I then did bent over rows 60 kg 3 sets 8 reps. I was knackered after the deadlifts. I then did seated cables rows increasing the weight 4 sets 12/10/8/8. By now I had enough and felt doing anything further could cause injury because I was exhausted. I then went on to Abs starting with leg raises on the bench, did they hurt oh yes. 15 reps each set for 5 sets superset with rope crunches 10 reps each set.
I then did 3 sets of of situps after which I was dead. Dragged my self to the treadmill for an incline walk as on Monday for 30 minutes.

Last night was one of the worst nights of sleep I have had in a long time I couldn't stop changing sides due to the pain I was feeling in my chest and calves. Today I could barely walk due to the calves, chest and back felt in pain to so today I have opted for a rest day but stuck to the diet all day and got a few of the choirs knocked off my list.

The plan for tomorrow is to train Shoulders and calves again.

Thanks for all of your comments and advice this far I am very grateful for all of you chiming in and saying what you thought was appropriate to my situation. 
I am continuing this battle with my self and I hope as others hope 2016 is my year.

----------


## Ca$tro

On a side note, the amount of protein in the body doesn't smell very nice

----------


## krugerr

> Well what an eventful first 3 days. Stuck to the diet fully and taking them animal cuts even though there is a shit load of pills in each serving. The only thing about the diet is the last casein shake before bed which I have missed on both days due to being shattered and not being able to climb down 2 stories to get the shake as well as being full through out the day with all the meals I am consuming. I am pissing like an elephant drinking 4 litres of water or more daily. 
> 
> Yesterday I trained Back first starting off with 5 sets of the front pull down on the machine gradually increasing weight to get to a decent weight on my last set reps were 15/12/10/8/6. I then went on to deadlift, always loved deadlifts. Started with 12 reps at 60kg then 10 reps at 100kg then 5.5 reps at 140kg then 1 rep at 160 kg dropset down to 60 kg to get 10 reps out. I then did bent over rows 60 kg 3 sets 8 reps. I was knackered after the deadlifts. I then did seated cables rows increasing the weight 4 sets 12/10/8/8. By now I had enough and felt doing anything further could cause injury because I was exhausted. I then went on to Abs starting with leg raises on the bench, did they hurt oh yes. 15 reps each set for 5 sets superset with rope crunches 10 reps each set.
> I then did 3 sets of of situps after which I was dead. Dragged my self to the treadmill for an incline walk as on Monday for 30 minutes.
> 
> Last night was one of the worst nights of sleep I have had in a long time I couldn't stop changing sides due to the pain I was feeling in my chest and calves. Today I could barely walk due to the calves, chest and back felt in pain to so today I have opted for a rest day but stuck to the diet all day and got a few of the choirs knocked off my list.
> 
> The plan for tomorrow is to train Shoulders and calves again.
> 
> ...


BUddy if your still sore tomorrow then dont train calves again! If you've not trained in a while, you'll need a couple sessions on each muscle before you can hammer them!

Good job sticking to the diet, you should try get the casein shake in though. Maybe try just taking the water/milk in your shaker, and the portion of powder upstairs with you at bedtime. 

Regarding the Animal Pak - Its been discussed here several times. There are much better and cheaper ways to supplement. You'd be better to read up on Austinites Vitamin thread. And supplement each thing seperately. The Animal Pak doses are off, and they miss a few things if I recall correctly.

----------


## Ca$tro

> BUddy if your still sore tomorrow then dont train calves again! If you've not trained in a while, you'll need a couple sessions on each muscle before you can hammer them!
> 
> Good job sticking to the diet, you should try get the casein shake in though. Maybe try just taking the water/milk in your shaker, and the portion of powder upstairs with you at bedtime. 
> 
> Regarding the Animal Pak - Its been discussed here several times. There are much better and cheaper ways to supplement. You'd be better to read up on Austinites Vitamin thread. And supplement each thing seperately. The Animal Pak doses are off, and they miss a few things if I recall correctly.



Definitely going to get that Casien shake in, good idea!!! feel a bit thick for not thinking of that, lol at my self...
I will see how the calves are tomorrow but today they are twitching away.
I may drop the Animal pack as I don't feel any different with them apart from Heartburn occasionally. I thought the thermogenics would have kicked in and had me sweating but nothing at all... I had more from Hydroxy cut in the past. Trying to get my hands on an ECA stack but I guess nothing like the treadmill for now and yup I know there is no miracle pills...
Do you have a link to the Austintines thread mate...if you don't mind.

Thanks

----------


## krugerr

> Definitely going to get that Casien shake in, good idea!!! feel a bit thick for not thinking of that, lol at my self... I will see how the calves are tomorrow but today they are twitching away. I may drop the Animal pack as I don't feel any different with them apart from Heartburn occasionally. I thought the thermogenics would have kicked in and had me sweating but nothing at all... I had more from Hydroxy cut in the past. Trying to get my hands on an ECA stack but I guess nothing like the treadmill for now and yup I know there is no miracle pills... Do you have a link to the Austintines thread mate...if you don't mind. Thanks


I'm on my phone now. So can't link it. But if you search threads by Austinites. It's up there. 

Animal pak is vitamins. You won't get any thernogenics from it though. Unless they've other products I've not heard of! 

Diet and training in order first. Then consider adding stacks or other cutting products.

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## Ca$tro

No worries mate, I have tried searching for Austinites and tried searching Animal pack but couldn't find the thread your referring to. Reading up on it AnimalPak
They seem to claim its a thermo??? Any advice ???
I guess its my fault for writing animal pack opposed to animal cuts

----------


## krugerr

> No worries mate, I have tried searching for Austinites and tried searching Animal pack but couldn't find the thread your referring to. Reading up on it AnimalPak They seem to claim its a thermo??? Any advice ??? I guess its my fault for writing animal pack opposed to animal cuts


Ahh okay. I've no idea what Animal Cuts is. Animal Pak is basically a daily vitamin pack. 

Hmm odd. Austinite has a lot of threads.

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## Ca$tro

Oh my, cant walk today calves have seized up, ouch

----------


## krugerr

> Oh my, cant walk today calves have seized up, ouch


Did you et the final shake in? Id recommend skipping calves today :P

----------


## Ca$tro

> Did you et the final shake in? Id recommend skipping calves today :P


Yup got the final shake in yesterday didn't sleep till past 1am and even then uncomfortable night.
I here what your saying, I am defo skipping calves today still liming around. Looking forward to training shoulders though and not looking forward to training quads and hams tomorrow, I don't think I am walking anywhere this weekend. I think I will probably do my cardio on the bike opposed to walking on the treadmill the rest of this week as I can barely limp let alone walk.

----------


## krugerr

> Yup got the final shake in yesterday didn't sleep till past 1am and even then uncomfortable night.
> I here what your saying, I am defo skipping calves today still liming around. Looking forward to training shoulders though and not looking forward to training quads and hams tomorrow, I don't think I am walking anywhere this weekend. I think I will probably do my cardio on the bike opposed to walking on the treadmill the rest of this week as I can barely limp let alone walk.


I was this way last week. Disgusting isnt it?

Have you tried some ZMA to help with sleep?

----------


## Ca$tro

> I was this way last week. Disgusting isnt it?
> 
> Have you tried some ZMA to help with sleep?


ZMA? no i haven't tried anything at all for sleep, I will look into it but not a fan of getting meds or stims to aid sleep. I have an addictive personality...

YEs it is disgusting, everyones calling me an old man yet they cant even begin to contemplate the feeling of joy that I have as I am back in the gym. 
I trained early today had half day at work and was due to go to a meeting at 7pm for work so I finished early and trained the Shoulders only followed by 30 min cardio on the bike. Diets still going good and tbh I am getting used to it.
Shoulders went like this today, first thing was warm up followed by smith machine press 5 sets going heavier and dropping weights to get reps completed. Next was smith machine Shrugs 4 sets. Front raises followed by side raises 5 sets each. Arnold press 3 sets light. Pec dec reverse 3 sets. Upright bar row 3 sets.

I am feeling sleepy and its only 6.10 pm
Better get going to this meeting.

Catch up later

----------


## MIKE_XXL

For sleep best natural remedy i found was 3-5gm of Gaba (Natural occurring amino acid) and 3mgof melatonin both 1 hour before sleep. My mind tends to always race and gaba relaxes the neurotransmitter activity and allows one to go to sleep.

----------


## krugerr

Zinc and magnesium with a little copper before bed is the winner!

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## Ca$tro

Hello Folks,

Today the diet went well keeping it strict but I was exhausted I have bits aching that haven't ached in ages, ie Abs under the fat.
Today I trained Bi/Tri starting with Barbell curls 5 sets followed by preacher curls 5 sets then dumbbell curls 3 sets. Next was concentration curls superset with rope curls. I did fancy trying 21s but get a strange feeling my arms going to be stiff tomorrow so didn't blast them to much. Triceps - started with close grip bench press, 3 sets of 60kg I could feel my shoulder pain a little but enough not to go for 5 sets on here. I then went on to skull crushers where I did 10 reps of skull crush the used the same ez bar to do close grip press for 10 reps. I then did some rope pull downs and one arm pull downs on the cables used for chest cross over. excuse the terminology in reference to the machines used. I didn't get to do any cardio as the gym was shutting early today due to a refurb they are currently undergoing. I got out of the gym to realise I left my cars lights on whilst rushing to get into the gym only to find the battery dead, managed to get a few lads to give me a jump and get it started. close call...

The plan for tomorrow is to get up at 9am get breakfast down me and the start training quads and hams at 10am and get the cardio in tomorrow after legs I need to up the cardio.
Sunday I want to go in and do fasted cardio for an hour and call it a wrap to the first week. 
Mistakes this week - missing cardio on Wednesday and Friday / not completing 5 sets each exercise - this was the first week and I think I have done ok but will improve on this from tomorrow.

Thanks for reading this far and for all your help and comments
Oh I looked in the mirror and yep still a fat git

----------


## Ca$tro

I am looking to change fat burner from Animal cuts to something more potent. Would you go for Hydroxy cut or for something else? something like grenade black ops - I understand that eca would probably be better and I am still trying to get my hand on some but until I do...

----------


## krugerr

> I am looking to change fat burner from Animal cuts to something more potent. Would you go for Hydroxy cut or for something else? something like grenade black ops - I understand that eca would probably be better and I am still trying to get my hand on some but until I do...


leave all market "cutting" products in the overpriced stores they belong in. They're nothing but gimics. 

You can replecate the beneficial aspects of them by simply running some caffeine and green tea extract. Although I think you'll probably boost metabolism by 3-4% maximum with this. 
You'll probably struggle to get hold of legit Ephadrine in the UK now. I used to have loads of sources for this, but when it was changed, only one of mine can get it, and even he recommended to avoid, as he was dubious of the legitimacy. 
You'll need to stay away from T3, as you're not cycling. 

-krugerr

----------


## Ca$tro

Krugerr - Thanks for the reply mate sorry for the delay had a busy weekend at work. 7
Mike, Krugerr and the rest of that helped this far - Thanks

Saturday ended up being a nightmare so I turn up at the gym to find out that they have decided to close the gym on Saturday and sunday for decoration and revamp of the gym. New owner has recently taken over and the gym had been run down. Hopefully this guy will make it into something better. Regardless I have not been able to train over the weekend so I have not trained Quads and hams at all yet and missed out on 2 hours of cardio.

I have stuck to the diet though and have not felt hungry.

Catch up with you this week, I have re-jigged the training plan to give a bit of a gap between BAck day and LEg day - is this ok below?

1 WARM UP SET - 15/12/10/8/6 REPS

MONDAY – CHEST / CALVES / 30 MINS CARDIO

•	BENCH PRESS / INCLINE DUMBELL PRESS / DECINE BENCH PRESS / INCLINE FLYES / PECDEC / CABLE X OVERS / PLATE MACHINE PRESS / DUMBELL PULL OVER / 
•	SEATED CALVE RAISE / STANDING CALF RAISE / LEG PRESS MACHINE

TUESDAY – BACK / ABS / 30 MINS CARDIO
•	FRONT PULL DOWN WIDE GRIP / DEAD LIFT / BARBELL ROW / TBAR ROW / CHIN UPS / MACHINE ROW / SEATED ROW
•	LEG RAISES / ROPE CRUNCHES / SIT UPS 

WEDNESDAY – SHOULDERS / CALVES / 30 MINS CARDIO
•	DUMBBELL PRESS / MILITARY PRESS / SIDE RAISE / CABLE SIDE RAISE / FRONT RAISE / REARDELTS / BENT OVER SIDE RAISE / BARBELL SHRUGS / DUMBBELL SHRUGS
•	LEG RAISES / ROPE CRUNCHES / SIT UPS 

THURSDAY – LEGS / ABS / 30 MINS CARDIO
•	SQUATS / LEG PRESS / LEG EXTENSIONS / LYING HAMSTRING CURLS / STIFF LEG DEADLIFT
•	SEATED CALVE RAISE / STANDING CALF RAISE / LEG PRESS MACHINE

FRIDAY – BICEP & TRICEP / CALVES / 30 MINS CARDIO
•	BARBELL CURLS / PREACHER CURLS / DUMBBELL CURLS / CONCENTRATION CURLS / SUPERSET ROPE PULL DOWNS AND DUMBBELL CURLS 15 REPS EACH 4 SETS
CLOSE GRIP BENCH PRESS / SKULL CRUSHERS / ROPE PULL DOWNS / BAR PULL DOWNS / REVERSE CURLS / TRICEP EXTENSIONS 
•	SEATED CALVE RAISE / STANDING CALF RAISE / LEG PRESS MACHINE

----------


## Ca$tro

I am just checking in today, last time I trained was Friday, the gym was closed over the weekend which was a real bummer. I was ready to train on Monday but as soon as I got home I had to take my mum to the hospital to see my grandfather who is unwell with his lungs full of fluid at the age of 92. I wont be able to train today either as I have to take her back to the hospital again visiting hours are 6.30-8pm and the hospital is a 30 minute drive from my house. I guess these things happen at the times we are trying to rectify our selves. I have taken the morning off work to go to the gym and train chest and calves and make sure I get my 5 days in this week. 
I am not about to give up after the pain I endured last week to get this far.

----------


## 73rr

> I am just checking in today, last time I trained was Friday, the gym was closed over the weekend which was a real bummer. I was ready to train on Monday but as soon as I got home I had to take my mum to the hospital to see my grandfather who is unwell with his lungs full of fluid at the age of 92. I wont be able to train today either as I have to take her back to the hospital again visiting hours are 6.30-8pm and the hospital is a 30 minute drive from my house. I guess these things happen at the times we are trying to rectify our selves. I have taken the morning off work to go to the gym and train chest and calves and make sure I get my 5 days in this week. 
> I am not about to give up after the pain I endured last week to get this far.


No big deal buddy! Just don't forget to jump back on the horse and keep your diet up! 
Good luck with your morning training season tomorrow

----------


## Ca$tro

73rr - thanks bro sometimes you just need that push which I got when I read your post late last night.
Went to the gym at 9am Trained chest and calves and I am glad I did.
brench press - 3 sets @ 60kg 10 reps each, I then added another 5kg each side and got 6 reps out. I then put another 5kg on each side totalling 80kg managed to get 2 reps out and then dropped it down to 60 kg to get another 6 reps out. #struggling 

I then went on to the smith machine and did incline press. first set 60kg 8 reps, second set 60kg 8 reps third set 60kg 8 reps. I then added 20 kg and managed to get 6 out with a spot. the fifth set I stayed on 80kg did 3 reps with a spot and dropped it down to 60kg and got another 6 reps out, aided by the spot.
At this point I could feel the blood pumping

I then went on to do incline flyes, 10 kg 10 reps then 15 kg 10 reps for the next 4 sets.
I followed this by doing cable cross overs 15/12/10/10/10 reps.
I then decided as I was running out of time and had to get to work to start mixing calves in with chest. I did seated calf raises and in the rest between did some chest pull overs. seated calf raise was 20kg 20 reps, 40 kg 12 reps, 60 kg 10 reps 80 kg 10 reps. dumbbell used for pull overs 15kg 10 reps 3 sets.

Next was standing calf raises super set with machine flyes. 4 sets each. Finally on the leg press machine I did some calf raises to finish off.
Didn't get time for cardio regrettably I was getting late for work/meetings.

Diets clean all day and drank my water
I have also binned the Animal cuts - they were not helping me in any way and I didn't fancy popping that many pills without any effect after a week of use.

Day done back to evening training tomorrow

----------


## 73rr

Very nice! Remember consistently will pay off. Keep your workouts improving and your diet clean. U will be sexy as all hell in no time! Haha

----------


## Ca$tro

SO this week I started training on Wednesday which I wrote about above. I have trained every day and thoroughly enjoyed getting back into it this week.
Wed - Chest and calves
Thu - Back (struggled a bit on dead lifts due to a headache but had a good work out)
Fri - Trained Shoulders (got a bit heavier than last week)
Sat - Bi and Tri
No aches or pains just decent pumps.

I had a good week made a few gym buddies this week who were kind enough to spot me on some of the exercises.
Diet has been clean apart from one night when I could not sleep so I had a hot bowl of cereal.
So all in all a decent week, not the best as I missed a couple of days at the beginning of the week but that was out of my control. I have not done any cardio work which is the biggest down fall and need to incorporate it next week, that's a must.
Thanks folks

----------


## Ca$tro

I ended up taking sunday off to have some family time but stook to the diet. The weight has not decreased yet I weighed in at 106kg last night.
Today I trained chest had a brilliant workout followed it up with calves and 30 minutes walk on the treadmill (incline max 15 / speed 4 / 600+ cals burnt / 2 miles covered)
It was a good day

----------


## krugerr

> I ended up taking sunday off to have some family time but stook to the diet. The weight has not decreased yet I weighed in at 106kg last night. Today I trained chest had a brilliant workout followed it up with calves and 30 minutes walk on the treadmill (incline max 15 / speed 4 / 600+ cals burnt / 2 miles covered) It was a good day


Good job bro. Consistency is key. 

How long has your weight remained stable?

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Did you do the modified layer system for your chest? If yes i am assuming you liked it...





> I ended up taking sunday off to have some family time but stook to the diet. The weight has not decreased yet I weighed in at 106kg last night.
> Today I trained chest had a brilliant workout followed it up with calves and 30 minutes walk on the treadmill (incline max 15 / speed 4 / 600+ cals burnt / 2 miles covered)
> It was a good day

----------


## Ca$tro

> Good job bro. Consistency is key. 
> 
> How long has your weight remained stable?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using App


My weight has always fluctuated when I am not training at all my weight rockets upto 105-106kg and remains around there. When I train regularly my weight drops down to about 87kg. I have not trained for some time this is the second week back in the gym really and only the second day on cardio so I am hoping to see some changes coming in now.

----------


## Ca$tro

> Did you do the modified layer system for your chest? If yes i am assuming you liked it...


Hey Mike,

I didn't start the layer system yet but I did try some of the warm ups such as pressing the bench bar for 6 seconds to get the cns going. I will try and get this started next week...

----------


## Ca$tro

Hello folks,

Tuesday (yesterday) I trained back and completed a 30 minute walk. I am feeling really tired today and think I may take today off to get some rest. Plan for Thursday is Quads & Hams followed by a 30 minute walk/cycle depending on how my legs feel

----------


## krugerr

> Hello folks,
> 
> Tuesday (yesterday) I trained back and completed a 30 minute walk. I am feeling really tired today and think I may take today off to get some rest. Plan for Thursday is Quads & Hams followed by a 30 minute walk/cycle depending on how my legs feel


Know the feeling my friend. My legs are shot today, and the idea of walking anywhere, except bed is upsetting!

----------


## Ca$tro

Alright lads, had a day off yesterday got some rest but by the end of the night I wish I had gone felt like I had wasted time off from the gym. I have a meeting after work so I went to the gym at around 3pm trained shoulders had a good work out, lifting heavier and more intense workouts incorporated with supersets. This was followed by a 30 minute incline walk on the treadmill, according to the treadmill, not me, the cals burnt were 600, distance covered 2 miles, incline set at max 15, pace 4.0.
Shoulder workout went like this 
started off on the smith machine press, warm up and 15 reps on empty bar. Then I loaded it with 20kg each side and did 10 reps, I then added another 5kg each side and managed 6 reps dropped it back to 20kg a side and got another 4 reps, I then upped it to 30kg each side, a 20kg weigh and two 5kg plates. I managed 2 reps 1 unaided 1 aided, dropped it down to 25kg each side and did another 3 reps again aided by a spot, I then dropped it down do 20 kg each side and got out 4 more reps.
I then stayed on the smith machine and 3 sets of shrugs started with 20kg a side then 40kg each side and then 60kg each side on this last set I dropped it back to 40kg each side and did 9 more reps, ooouuuccchhhh.
This was followed by up right rows on the smith machine. I started with 5kg each side 10 reps, added another 5kg each side did 10 reps and then added another 5kg, total 15kg each side, and did 8 reps and dropped it down to 5kg each side and got another 6 reps out. Between the sets I went on the reverse pec dec and did some rear pulls. 
Following this I went to the dumbells did some front raises first, 10kg each hand 10 reps, 15kg each hand 10 reps, 15 kg each hand 10 reps. I then did side raises started with 10kg each hand 10 reps then again 10 kg each hand 10 reps and then 15kg 6 reps dropped to 7.5kg 4 reps and I felt done.
From here I completed the 30 minute cardio.

The diet is clean and I am used to it now. I am drinking plenty of water and forgotten how coke tastes. I had a red bull last night just remembered... uhoh...

Everything else is good, feeling better, feeling stronger, I can actually feel the muscle under the fat. Thank you god for muscle memory. Still fat though and working on it with the cardio and diet. 

Catch ya soon

----------


## Ca$tro

Hello again folks,
a bit of a delayed post but I have been busy with work.

Friday I worked on Bi and tris. Started with barbell curls and got 5 sets final 2 sets 20kg each side 8 reps, yup feeling stronger.
This was followed by preacher curls 5 sets 10kg 12 reps, 20 kg 10 reps 30 kg 10 reps 40 kg 6 reps dropped to 20 kg and got another 5 reps out last set was 10 kg 10 reps pussied out on the last set arms felt blasted. 
Next was dumbbell curls 15kg each hand 10 reps 3 sets followed by concentration curls by now my bis were shaking so I could barely lift 7.5 kg. 
Next I did close grip bench press for the old tris. 20kg each side 10 reps, 25kg each side 8 reps dropped to 20kg 4 more reps. Same again on the third set. fourth set I stayed on 20kg each side and got 8 reps. I could feel my shoulder pain so didn't push it to far.
Next I did skull crusher with ez bar 3 sets 10 reps super set with close grip press on the same ez bar.
I followed this with a super set of bar pull downs and rope pull downs 10 reps each 3 sets.
I then did a couple of sets of 21's on a light weight just felt like getting an added pump
This was followed by a cardio session as the previous days on an incline of 15 speed 4 got to 2 miles and burnt 600+ cals and I was sweating like a dog.

Today - Saturday
I have been dreading training my quads and hams due to my bad left knee. I have avoided legs for the past 2 weeks since I started these gym sessions again but today I managed it by taking it slow and staying light.
Started the session off with leg extensions 3 sets of 12 reps on a reasonably light weight where I could just manage to get to 12 out.
I then went on to the squats 3 sets 60kg (including the bar) 10 reps, had to wrap the left knee I did feel a bit shaky but nice and slow making the quads work and concentrating all the pressure on the quads making them work opposed to the bones.
I then went back to leg extensions 3 sets of 10 reps on the same weight as above.
I then went to the leg press 3 sets with 160kg 10 slow reps again, woooo I felt light headed after this.
I then again went back to leg extensions 3 sets of 10 reps as above and at this point my legs felt like jelly.
Quads done
I now went on to stiff leg deadlift 3 sets 60 kg 10 reps
I then went to the hamstring curl machine and did 3 sets on there I don't remember how many reps just kept going unitl I couldn't do any more
Then I did the seated hamstring extensions 3 sets light weight 40 reps each. Now I couldn't walk I was holding on to stuff to get me back to my gym bag.
I didn't do any cardio today

My diet has been clean and I have been drinking loads of water
All in all I feel good trained 5 days took off Wednesday to rest up and I will be having a day off tomorrow to get some of my own personal chors done and to take the family out.

thanks for the help and guidance thus far folks

----------


## Ca$tro

Hello folks,

Not much to record for today, I wont be training today due to the lack of sleep last night. I got a call at 1am from the hospital stating that my grandfather was in his last hour and that he would not make it through the night. I was at the hospital until 4.30am when he woke up and asked why we were all here. They have decided to send him home today? Anyway due to not getting home until after 5am and sleeping till 8 am I can say whole heartedly that I feel like a battered fish and cant wait to get to my bed. Knowing my luck I will probably be wide awake again at that point.
I will have to delay training again due to unforeseen circumstances... bummer yes but has to be done

----------


## Ca$tro

Wednesday 24th Feb
I missed Monday due to being in the hospital all night and having very little sleep, still felt exhausted on Tuesday so didn't go in then either.
Today I trained chest and had a good work out lifting heavier and more reps
Started off on bench press - 60 kg 10 reps / 70kg 10 reps / 80kg 8 reps / 100kg 2 reps which I struggled to lift but the negatives were all me dropped down to 60kg and got another 8 out / 60kg 8 reps final set I was dusted
Incline bench on smith machine - 60 kg 10 reps / 70 kg 3 reps dropped to 60kg another 4 reps / 70kg 2 reps dropped to 60 kg another 4 reps / 60 kg 8 reps 
Incline flyes - 10 kg 12 reps / 15 kg 10 reps / 15 kg 10 reps / 10kg 10 reps
Cable cross overs 5 sets with a drop set on the final set, the first 3 sets I superset with dumbbell pull overs using a 15kg weight
to finish the chest I used the pec dec 15 reps 3 sets and I was pumped
Calves - leg press machine - 15 reps 80 kg / 160 kg 15 reps / 160 kg 12 reps
seated calf raises - 40 kg 15 reps / 60 kg 12 reps / 80kg 10 reps dropped to 60 kg 10 reps dropped to 40 kg 10 reps
No cardio which is my down fall at the moment
Diet is clean sticking to the meals as planned and added in oats to my whey shake after the gym
Feeling ok and I know I need to get the cardio going

----------


## Ca$tro

Thursday - Trained back
1. Front pull downs 5 sets increasing in weight each set to the heaviest I could pull down but the last set the form lost it a bit.
2. Dead lift - 60 kg 10 reps, 100 kg 8 rep, 140kg 6 reps, 180 kg 1 rep then dropped down to 100 kg 6 reps
3. Bent over bar bell rows - 60 kg 5 sets 10 reps x 3 sets then 8 reps x 2 sets
4. Seated rows and close grip pull down super set - 10 reps each x 5 sets
5. 3 sets on the machine row 40kg 1 arm at a time
Back was plastered
I tried doing a pull up, no chance so I just hung there like a bat
No cardio again - works busy and I had to go to the gym at 3pm to make sure I got a workout in other wise there was no chance after work due to meetings.
Diet is going good, eat clean all day but jeez the flatulence from the excessive protein or Brocolli makes me cringe. 
Tips needed for pull ups - never been able to do these but trying. second tip how the hell do you stop farting ffs.

Another thing, last night after my last shake I was starving, could not sleep and the hunger drove me to have a bowl of cereal. Tried not to but the gremlins got the better of me. I then went on to have 2 packets of salt and vinegar crisps. What can I have instead of eating the wrong foods when I get the munchies at night when I cant sleep. I knows its wrong and had a battle with my self but f'd up.

Thanks guys. I will try and get some pics up soon. Feeling pumped up but still feeling fat and I guess that's the cardio needed. I hve to be honest and realise my mistakes so that I can over come them...

----------


## Ca$tro

Friday 26th Feb
Trained Shoulders
Started off with military press on smith machine - 5kg each side 12 reps, 10kg each side 10 reps, 15kg each side 8 reps, 20kg each side 8 reps, 25 kg each side 3 reps dropped down to 10kg each side and got another 7 reps. Feeling tired and weak today been a long few days plus I had some abdominal pain in the lower left quadrant. I think the broccoli did me over or possibly the egg whites in the morning.
2nd exercise bar shrugs on smith machine - 20 kg each side 10 reps squeezing at top and holding it their for 2 seconds. 40 kg each side same again 10 reps squeeze and hold. Next set was 60 kg each side 10 reps. dropped weight to 40kg each side and got another 10 out squeeze and hold, form was better on this than the heavier 60kg each side. dropped again to 20 kg each side to get as many out as possible.
3rd exercise was upright rows on the smith machine - first set 5kg each side 10 reps, 2nd set 10kg each side 10 reps, 3rd set 15kg each side 10 reps
Next was dumb bell raises to the front 3 sets 15kg each hand 10 reps
next was dumbbell raises to the side 3 sets 10 kg each side 10 reps
Finally I did reverse pec dec 4 sets 10 reps on a weight that I could manage.
Diet is clean
feeling tired night all

----------


## kelkel

Keep it up Castro!

----------


## tarmyg

> Keep it up Castro!


kelkel,

Is that actually your leg or some sort of CGI?

----------


## kelkel

> kelkel,
> 
> Is that actually your leg or some sort of CGI?



Yes, it's mine. What's a CGI?

----------


## Ca$tro

> Yes, it's mine. What's a CGI?


Kelkel - good to hear form you bro, thanks for chiming in. I am sticking to it bro.

----------


## Ca$tro

So the weekend went from bad to worse - had bad abdominal pains I think I was constipated and ended up knocking back some lactulose which eventually cleared the old pipes and got rid of the pain.

I am now getting some training advice from a personal trainer who has helped replan the diet and work outs.
updated diet is as follows

1.UP @	07.00AM	FAT BURNER / VITS / 5G BCAA
2.MEAL 1 @	08.00AM	250ML EGG WHITE / 3 FULL EGGS / 50G AVOCADO
3.WORK @	08.30AM
4.MEAL 2 @	10.30AM	125G CHICKEN / ½ CUP RICE / ½ CUP VEG / 5ML OIL
5.MEAL 3 @	13.00PM	125G CHICKEN / ½ CUP RICE / ½ CUP VEG / 5ML OIL
6.MEAL 4 @	15.30PM	125G CHICKEN / ½ CUP RICE / ½ CUP VEG / 5ML OIL
7.MEAL 5 @	18.00PM	250ML EGG WHITE / 30G WHEY / 75G AVOCADO
8.PRE W/O @	18.45PM	NO EXPLODE
9.GYM @	19.00PM	30 MIN CARDIO
10. VITS @	20.30PM	5 GRAMS BCAA
11.POST W/O	@	21.00PM	60G OATS / 1 BANANA / 45G WHEY	
12.MEAL 6 @ 23.00PM	1 SCOOP CASEIN	
13.BED @	23.00PM	
Total cals 2158

Today went like this.

I woke up late, had my bcaa and forgot to take the vits, dropped my daughter off at school cam back got ready had 250ml egg whites and 3 full eggs. I then shot off to work had my chicken rice and veg meals. 



First problem was that I finish work at 6pm so didn't have the egg whites, whey and avocado at this point. Not sure how I am going to get the scrambled eggs down at 6 as I don't get home till 6.30 which is when I could take them which is half an hour before gym time but then there is no time to get the pre workout down unless if I take it to the gym with me? I was also feeling full off the three meals I had by now which had been delayed due to getting up late.



Came home at 6.30 knocked the No explode back and went to the gym

I followed the work out starting off with the activation sets on the smith machine as the bench was in use by 3 guys already. I then went on to do the 2 rep working up to my max and I think I did well lifted heavy. I then went on to the cluster set and think I did ok at this too again got to a decent weight. generally the gym is quiet a this time so I get the machine to my self. 



I then went on to do the incline dumbbell press getting heavier each set but the chest felt hammered by now. I then finished the chest off with cable x overs.



I did some seated calf raises and leg press machine calf raises

Finally 30 minutes cardio followed by knocking back 2 caps of BCAA

I came home had my whey with oats and creatine and glutamine

That's the day today
Weight was 105kg last night working on getting it down and shredding the fat to get to around 10% body fat - shit loads of work to do - I am a working progress at this stage and know it will take some time but started to push my self and have gained some strength too.
Thanks peeps

----------


## Ca$tro

Day 2 - Back

SO I got up had my bcaa and vits first thing an hour later knocked back my eggs and avocado.
During the day I had my 3 meals of rice chicken and veg (broccoli/carrots/greenbeans)
Before the gym I was so full I couldn't manage to bring my self to consume the eggs and whey with the avocado so ended up having my pre workout a scoop of NO Explode
Gym was good today lifting a lot heavier work out went as below
4 sets - activiating the CNS laoded the bar and pulled on the bar not lifting it but trying to for 6 seconds
next I did 7 sets of dead lift 2 reps each with maximum weight started with 140 kg worked up to 180 kg and then got the last 3 sets out on 170kg
The next exercise was barbell rows 3 sets each set comprising of 8 reps at 60 kg then another 2 rest pause sets (10sec break) with a weight of 85 kg. So I row 85kg rest for 10 secs and then repeat for 2 more reps.
The next exercise was wide grip pull downs hitting 8 slow reps at a decent weight for 3 sets
The next one was seated rows, 3 sets slow keeping the back under tension for 8 reps
Last exercise was straight arm pull downs one set slow to failure.

I then did 30 minutes on the treadmill started off with incline walk then I jogged for a bit and then I sprinted for 40 secs walked for 40 secs and repeated this 5 times and then went back to walking for the last 5 minutes.
I then knocked down my bcaa
went home had my shake with oats creatine and glutamine.
Day 2 over

Thanks peeps

----------


## Ca$tro

Day 3 - Shoulders

Today the day went ok but got up late so meals got messed up.

I had the bcaa vits and eggs with avocado first, I then had 2 meals of chicken and rice by then it was gym time knocked back my pre workout and headed to the gym. So again I did not have the shake or eggs before the gym but I will substitute the pre workout for the shake and avocado before I got to the gym tomorrow. 

Came out of the gym had my whey with oats and creatine as well as glutamine.

Training went like this, I didn't fancy doing legs today as my knee was hurting, I think due to the running.

I ended up training shoulders. I couldn't do the snatch grip, the reason is a) I am unsure of how to do this but will try it b) the rack was in use c) the new gym owner doesn't allow slamming weights in the limited space we have in the tiny gym.

I started off with smith machine military press using the same layout for the snatch grip first activation then 2 rep max for 7 sets. Admittedly I lifted more than I would have normally.

I then saw the next work out was the press, damn. So I went on to do barbell shrugs 60kg 8 reps then 140kg 3 rep and again 140kg 3 reps repeated this 3 times.. All on the smith machine as the rack was being hogged. The other exercises were as scheduled, side raises and upright rows.

I then did 30 minutes cardio on the treadmill running fast for a minute then walking for about 30 seconds repeated this until I couldn't do any more then walked it on a incline for the remainder.

I weigh my self once a week normally sunday nights. Last sunday was dot on 105kg (232 Lbs)

----------


## Ca$tro

Hello peeps,

Thursday Day 4 - Bi & Tris

So today I got up had my vits and bcaa followed by my egg whites, whole eggs and the avocado.
Went to work nocked back my meals of chicken rice and veg (green beans carrots and broccoli)
Came home had my pre work out and off to the gym.

Started with barbell curls 5 reps close grip 5 reps wide grip repeated this for 5 sets
I then went on to seated dumbbell curls 5 reps followed by 5 reps of hammer curls repeated this for 3 more sets
Next on the agenda prone incline concentration curls 8 reps dropset 8 reps another drop set 8 reps repeated this for another 2 sets. This was hard

For tris 
Swivel bar push downs 5 sets of 12 reps nice and slow
Next was reverse grip smith machine press 3 warm up sets followed by 4 sets of 8 reps raising the weight each set
Finally PJR pull overs 2 sets of 30 reps

I then did a steady walk on incline for 30 minutes
I didn't want to run today purely because I wanted my knees to get a bt of rest before the leg day tomorrow.

Came out of the gym had my shake with oats and cratine/glutamine and a banana


Thanks peeps for all your help and big shout out to my trainer for all the help as well.

Q. Can I exchange the veg (broccoli / carrots / green beans) for spinach only? The veg is playing help with my stomach

----------


## Ca$tro

DAY 5 - FRIDAY
Totally shattered due to lack of sleep so this has prompted me to take a day off the gym today.
Diet still good see the pic this is what my meal looks like
Legs and cardio tomorrow

----------


## MIKE_XXL

or try different veggie mix, carrots, peas and corn...if not we can switch it up...

----------


## Ca$tro

> or try different veggie mix, carrots, peas and corn...if not we can switch it up...


Day 6 - Saturday - Trained Hams & Quads
Workout went slow and didn't enjoy it due to the consistent tiredness I am feeling.
So the day so far was woke up had my eggs and avocado, vits and bcaa, then hit the gym.
Trained Quads - squats first 4 warm up sets then 2 7 sets of 2 rep max. Didn't go heavy as when I was getting down with the bar I could feel my left knee flaring up which felt like someone was driving a knife through it in one specific point. I was wearing a belt and straps on my knees.
Next was the Leg press 8 reps light 3 reps heavy and again 3 reps heavy rest pause style. repeated for 2 more sets.
Quads were finished off with leg extensions3 sets nice and slow
Next was the Hamstring Curl 3 sets
Seated Hamstring curls 3 sets
Stiff leg dead lifts stood on a box 3 sets
I was supposed to do sissy squats but sissyed out
Cardio was 30 minutes on a bike
Came home had my shake / oats / glutamine /creatine
Now I feel like going back to bed

Going to do the weekly shopping later, I think I am changing the broccoli for sure. I am getting some nuts for the times that I get the cravings, normally before bed. 

That's that for today

----------


## Ca$tro

DAY 8
Hello People,

Didn't get time to write up yesterdays training session so here it is. I didn't train on day 7 (sunday) took the day off and spent it with the family. I weighed my self on Sunday night and ohh shi* I weighed in at 105.7 kg? how the fu*k did I put on weight after all the cardio and sticking to the diet? To be honest I was disheartened at this point thinking of doing all sorts of things such as not eating any food all day or eating only protein meals. All that the scales were saying I knew I had gotten stronger and I knew that I was feeling tighter and didn't have as many jiggly bits. 
Monday I woke up consumed my eggs and avocado with the vits and bcaa, I then went to work and had 2 meals of chicken and rice the first at 12 the next at 3.  I could not bring my self to have the third meal I was feeling full from the first 2 meals. I then got home knocked by a pre workout shake and avocado followed by some NoExplode half an hour later.
I hit the gym and started with the bench press 2 reps of maximum weight for 7 sets, this was after the activation sets or warm up sets. These were done on the smith machine as again Monday is national chest day so everyones hogging the bench. Here I knew I was stronger as I managed to lift 2 plates each side for 2 reps where I could never do this before. Everything was going fine until the last set, the bench moved backwards whilst I was pushing the weight up and I felt a sharp pain in the right hand side of my neck around the back of the neck. I still felt ok but turning the head to right or sleeping on the right hand side was difficult. I continued as planned staying on the bench 8 reps of 60 kg then 3-4 reps of 80kg and again 3-4 reps of 80kg which I repeated 3 times.

I then went on to incline dumbbell press and did 3 sets of 8 reps again lifting heavier than I could previously. To finish sthe chest I did 3 sets of cable xovers nice and slow at a decent weight not to heavy.

I then went on to seated calf raises 5 sets and calf raises on the leg press machine 5 sets which I supersetted with rope pull downs for the triceps 

I then went on to do 30 minutes cardio, started off walking on an incline then switched it to running at a fast pace for 40 secs to a minute or more if I could manage then walking for 30 seconds until 30 minutes was completed
I then knocked back my bcaa went home got my shake and oats down me and had my ceasin shake before bed. 
Rough night sleep due to the pain in the neck, feels like a trapped nerve or something.
The plan for today is I may go to the gym in a couple of hours and train my back and do my 30 minutes cardio as I have a meeting at 7.30pm tonight so wont get a chance later. 

That's it for now people.
Q. How can I substitute the one rice and chicken meal I am missing due to feeling full, may be a shake?

I have changed the veg for carrots, green beans and spinach, the broccoli was playing hell with my stomach

I am also watching the Weider videos on Youtube, going back to the start but interesting watch

----------


## Ca$tro

DAY 9 - TUESDAY
SO ok I had my meal of chicken at 12 then 3 hours later had a shake and Avocado followed by a NoExplode 30 minutes later
Hit the Gym trained back and did 30 minutes cardio 
Dead Lifts
First 4 sets activation sets getting the CNS working up and mentally prepared
Next 7 sets 2 reps max weight 
Following this was Barbell rows each set comprised of 8 reps then 3 reps max weight and then rest and then another 3 reps max weight. This was repeated for another 2 sets
Following this wide grip pull downs 3 sets and 3 sets close grip seated rows followed by 1 set of straight arm pull downs

I then did 5 sets of preacher curls before hitting the cardio

got my bcaa down after the cardio went home had my shake mixed with oats and then off back to work

----------


## RaginCajun

slow and steady wins the race!

keep up the hard work Castro!

----------


## Ca$tro

DAY 10
Day off - I have struggled to sleep these last 2 days with this neck pain. I even took the day off work so that I could get some rest at home. Still sticking to the diet feeling lethargic, no motivation, no drive just a pain in the neck. I will bounce back tomorrow.

----------


## Ca$tro

> slow and steady wins the race!
> 
> keep up the hard work Castro!


Cheers bro, Feel like a bloody tortoise today. You're right nothing happens over night hard work and dedication is whats needed.

----------


## krugerr

> Day 9 Day off - I have struggled to sleep these last 2 days with this neck pain. I even took the day off work so that I could get some rest at home. Still sticking to the diet feeling lethargic, no motivation, no drive just a pain in the neck. I will bounce back tomorrow.


Bounce back. That's the mentality bro, be positive!

Keep it up too, you're doing well!

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## Ca$tro

> Bounce back. That's the mentality bro, be positive!
> 
> Keep it up too, you're doing well!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using App


Thanks Krugerr, I aint about to give up mate. Quads Hams and Calves tomorrow

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Yes go ahead and get a shake in place of one of these meals. I would recommend adding some fats to it, perhaps 15ml of flaxseed oil, or if its close to training coconut oil.





> DAY 8
> Hello People,
> 
> Didn't get time to write up yesterdays training session so here it is. I didn't train on day 7 (sunday) took the day off and spent it with the family. I weighed my self on Sunday night and ohh shi* I weighed in at 105.7 kg? how the fu*k did I put on weight after all the cardio and sticking to the diet? To be honest I was disheartened at this point thinking of doing all sorts of things such as not eating any food all day or eating only protein meals. All that the scales were saying I knew I had gotten stronger and I knew that I was feeling tighter and didn't have as many jiggly bits. 
> Monday I woke up consumed my eggs and avocado with the vits and bcaa, I then went to work and had 2 meals of chicken and rice the first at 12 the next at 3. I could not bring my self to have the third meal I was feeling full from the first 2 meals. I then got home knocked by a pre workout shake and avocado followed by some NoExplode half an hour later.
> I hit the gym and started with the bench press 2 reps of maximum weight for 7 sets, this was after the activation sets or warm up sets. These were done on the smith machine as again Monday is national chest day so everyones hogging the bench. Here I knew I was stronger as I managed to lift 2 plates each side for 2 reps where I could never do this before. Everything was going fine until the last set, the bench moved backwards whilst I was pushing the weight up and I felt a sharp pain in the right hand side of my neck around the back of the neck. I still felt ok but turning the head to right or sleeping on the right hand side was difficult. I continued as planned staying on the bench 8 reps of 60 kg then 3-4 reps of 80kg and again 3-4 reps of 80kg which I repeated 3 times.
> 
> I then went on to incline dumbbell press and did 3 sets of 8 reps again lifting heavier than I could previously. To finish sthe chest I did 3 sets of cable xovers nice and slow at a decent weight not to heavy.
> 
> ...

----------


## Ca$tro

> Yes go ahead and get a shake in place of one of these meals. I would recommend adding some fats to it, perhaps 15ml of flaxseed oil, or if its close to training coconut oil.


1.UP @	07.00AM	FAT BURNER / VITS / 5G BCAA
2.MEAL 1 @	08.00AM	250ML EGG WHITE / 3 FULL EGGS / 50G AVOCADO
3.WORK @	08.30AM
4.MEAL 2 @	10.30AM	125G CHICKEN / ½ CUP RICE / ½ CUP VEG / 5ML OIL
5.MEAL 3 @	13.00PM	125G CHICKEN / ½ CUP RICE / ½ CUP VEG / 5ML OIL
6.MEAL 4 @	15.30PM	45G WHEY 
7.MEAL 5 @	18.00PM	30G WHEY / 75G AVOCADO
8.PRE W/O @	18.45PM	NO EXPLODE
9.GYM @	19.00PM	1 HOUR CARDIO AFTER WEIGHTS
10. VITS @	20.30PM	5 GRAMS BCAA
11.POST W/O	@	21.00PM	60G OATS / 1 BANANA / 45G WHEY	
12.MEAL 6 @ 23.00PM	1 SCOOP CASEIN	
13.BED @	23.00PM	
14.SAT/SUN UP	@ 09.00AM GYM @ 10AM ( 1 HOUR CARDIO EACH DAY ) 

So this how the diet and day to day routine looks at the moment, I just find it easier to stick to a schedule =, knowing what I am doing each day and keeping it organised. 

Meal one no issues, this works out to be approx. 7 egg whites and 3 full eggs.
Meal 2 and 3 are ok too. Meal 4 I have adjusted due to feeling full but now I am consuming 3 whey meals and one casein shake before bed. 

I have decided to up the cardio to around 45 minutes and one hour if the gym doesn't shut. The gym tends to close at 9pm some workouts can run over an hour especially when training a split. The reason for the increased cardio it to start burning the fat off. Sick of seeing and feeling fat.

Day 11 was Thursday at the gym
I did train Quads and Hams with calves took it slow my knee is still playing up, just trying to strengthen it and the I am hoping I can start pushing it that bit more. 

Day 12 Friday - Shoulders workout tonight and the neck has recovered looking forward to pushing my self to the edge tonight.

"That's All Folks"

----------


## Ca$tro

DAY 12 - FRIDAY 11TH MARCH - SHOULDERS

Hello again,

So today went like this - got up after a good night of sleep, knocked my vits, bcca and eggs with the avocado back at about 8am.
Got to work had my chicken rice and veg at 10.30 then at 2.30 got home at 5pm had a whey shake got dressed and had my pre workout NoExplode. Grabbed my water bottle and off to the gym.
Started with the Activation of the CNS by pressing the fully loaded bar on the smith machine for 4 sets 60 seconds apart, I did warm up before this just incase your wondering. 
I was meant to be doing snatch grip but again the gym was going under refurb they were putting down rubber mats every where, the new owner has changed a few things. The one rack that we have was being used by 3 lads doing squats and the rest of the weights were every where, they could have chosen a better time to do this crap but cant blame the guy he trying to turn the gym around. I ended up on the smith machine doing Military press working towards a 2 rep max for 7 sets with 60 second rest between sets. the highest I got upto was 30 kg each side, my shoulders lifts were never strong but this is the most I have ever lifted.
I then did Barbell shrugs on the smith machine set 1 was 8 reps of 100kg then rest pause 4 reps of 150kg and then rest pause and again 150kg 4 reps. I did this for 3 sets. Again this is the most I have shrugged and I was able to hold the shrug at the top for a couple of seconds then back down slow.
Next 3 sets of side raises nice and slow 
This was followed by upright rows on the smith machine.
I was still feeling alive so I did some behind the neck military press on the smith machine 3 sets
I also did 3 sets on the reverse pec dec.

I followed this up with 30 minutes on the treadmill.
Feel better, feel stronger, I am getting there

This is what my chicken meal looks like

Thanks for all the help so far people, could not have done it without you!

----------


## Ca$tro

Day 13 - Saturday 12th March 2016

Trained Bi and Tri
Started off by having only NoExplode, I know now that I should have had carbs... knocked back the vits first with the bcaa
Barbell curls 5 sets - 5 reps elbows tucked in 5 reps wide grip
Seated incline curl 4 sets - 5reps incline curl 5 reps hammer curl
Prone incline concentration curls - 3 sets 8 reps drop set each set twice total reps in one set 24
For triceps - rope push downs 5 sets 12 reps 
Reverse grip smith machine press - 4 sets 8 reps
PJR pull overs 2 sets 20 reps
Arms were blasted by now blood was flowing and biceps were pumped. I ended up doing a light set of 21s for 3 sets
Had my Bcaa in the gym

Came home had a protein shake with oats glutamine and creatine
got ready had my 10 eggs with the avocado
A few hours later had my chicken with rice meals 

Arms are still feeling solid and pumped
IT was a good day - got the weights and reps all written down in my gym bag

Day off tomorrow

----------


## Ca$tro

Day 14 - Sunday 13th of March - OFF
Day 15 - Monday 14th of March
Trained Chest followed by tris and calves with half an hour cardio.

Started off with warm up activation of CNS pressing against a loaded bar on smith machine
Bench press on smith machine - 2 reps max weight 7 sets
Bench press cluster set - 8 reps followed by a rest then a heavier set of 3 reps rest then again 3-4 reps of the heavier weight that was one set which I repeated for another 2 sets
Incline dumbbell press 3 sets 8 reps
Cable cross overs 3 sets of 10 reps

I then went on to calves started with seated calf raises between every set I jumped on to rope pull downs for triceps. 5 sets of calf raises max weight 80kg 8 reps last 3 sets
I followed this by going on to do calf raises on the leg press machine 160 kg 15 reps for 5 sets in between each set I used the ez bar for close grip press 15 reps 5 sets.

I then finished off with 30 minutes on the treadmill, walked on an incline for the first 10 minutes at a fast pace then for the next 10 minutes ran at the fatest pace I could manage for a minute then walked for about 40 seconds then ran again for 1 minute repeated this until I couldn't take it any more. I had a slight pain in my lower back, it was muscle pain so I eneded up walking the last 10 minutes before I got kicked out of the gym, I was the last man standing everyone else had gone and the owner was waiting to lock up but not before I completed my 30 minutes on the treadmill, would have like to have done some more cardio but they were shutting the place at 9pm

Diet was clean all day drinking loads of water as much as I can handle and a busy day at work but sticking to it.
Weighed my self last night and my weight has not shifted at all still at 105.1kg. I guess this could be reduced fat, slightly and muscle weight. Defo stronger than when I started, shoulders and chest are getting harder as well as bi and tris stomach still there.

I am fighting this fat off this time it aint winning this battle...

----------


## Ca$tro

Day 16 Tuesday 15th March 2016

Ohh what a day, busy busy feeling shattered.
Woke up this morning had my vits, eggs and avaocado followed by 2 meals of chicken and a whey shake 45 minutes before the gym. Got out of the gym had my whey and oats with a banana.

Trained Back and bis followed by half an hour cardio
started with activation of cns pulling a loaded bar 4 reps
next was 7 sets of dead lift 2 reps each, didn't lift as heavy as last week feeling a bit tired today, I did try to lift heavy managed 180kg 2 reps tried 200kg but just got the weights off the floor couldn't get them up
Next was a cluster set of rows 8reps then 3-4 reps and again rest the again 3-4 reps. repeated to completed 3 sets
Next I did the wide grip pull downs for 3 sets pulling down slow 8 reps each set
Next was the seated cable row close grip 3 reps 10 reps - went heavy on these

I then did some light preacher curls, wrist was aching so didn't go heavy but concentrated on the squeeze. 3 sets 
I then did rope curls again light but making sure I twisted out at the top to get hit the bicep

30 minutes on the treadmill sweated heavy

day dusted

----------


## Ca$tro

Day 16 Tuesday 15th March 2016

Ohh what a day, busy busy feeling shattered.
Woke up this morning had my vits, eggs and avaocado followed by 2 meals of chicken and a whey shake 45 minutes before the gym. Got out of the gym had my whey and oats with a banana.

Trained Back and bis followed by half an hour cardio
started with activation of cns pulling a loaded bar 4 reps
next was 7 sets of dead lift 2 reps each, didn't lift as heavy as last week feeling a bit tired today, I did try to lift heavy managed 180kg 2 reps tried 200kg but just got the weights off the floor couldn't get them up
Next was a cluster set of rows 8reps then 3-4 reps and again rest the again 3-4 reps. repeated to completed 3 sets
Next I did the wide grip pull downs for 3 sets pulling down slow 8 reps each set
Next was the seated cable row close grip 3 reps 10 reps - went heavy on these

I then did some light preacher curls, wrist was aching so didn't go heavy but concentrated on the squeeze. 3 sets 
I then did rope curls again light but making sure I twisted out at the top to get hit the bicep

30 minutes on the treadmill sweated heavy

day dusted

----------


## Ca$tro

Day 17 Wednesday 16th March 2016
Trained Shoulders

Diet was the same and drinking only water
Training started off with activation of cns pressing loaded bar 4 sets
Smith machine military press 7 sets of 2 rep max
Smith machine shrugs - cluster set 8 reps 100kg rest 4 reps 150kg rest 150 kg 4 reps - repeated for 3 sets in total
Side raises 3 sets 8-10 reps
Upright rows 3 sets
Behind neck press on smith machine 3 sets

followed this up with 30 minutes incline walk

----------


## Ca$tro

Day 18 Thursday 17th March 2016
Trained Bi/Tri
Started off with bar bell curl 10 reps 5 close grip 5 wide grip - Total 5 sets
Seated incline curl/hammer curl - 5 reps of each 4 sets
Prone incline concentration curl - 8 reps drop set 8 reps dropset 8 reps - repeated for 3 sets
Preacher curl - 3 sets light

Tris - reverse grip press on smith machine 4 sets 8 reps
Rope pull downs 5 stes 12 reps - that hurt
pjr pull overs 2 sets 20 reps 

30 minutes cardio on treadmill

Diet still clean drinking 4 litres of water

Snacked on some nuts last night had late night munchies

----------


## Ca$tro

DAY 19 FRIDAY 18TH MARCH 2016

Took a day off today feeling exhausted and had a real bad night of sleep which didn't help.
Still ok on the diet and water

Training Quads and Hams tomorrow morning

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Glad to see you are still at it bro...keep it going, great log for people to review.

----------


## Iceberg

keep it going

----------


## Ca$tro

DAY 22 MONDAY 21ST MARCH 2016
So I took the weekend off had a bad case of runs didn't fancy squatting in that state spent all weekend in bed had some good rest

Trained chest triceps calves today
started on activating the CNS and stretching
7 sets on bench 2 reps max - felt strong today 10kg max 2 reps for 5 sets - this is the most I have ever lifted
cluster sets on bench 8 reps/rest/3-4 reps/rest/3-4 reps - repeated for 3 sets in total
Incline dumbbell press 3 sets 8 reps
Cable cross overs 3 sets
flyes 3 sets
leg press calf raise 5 sets super set with rope pull downs for tris
seated calf raise 5 sets superset with close grip ez bar press

Followed this up with one hour cardio today
Diet is clean

----------


## Ca$tro

DAY 23 TUESDAY 22ND MARCH 2016
TRAINED BACK AND BI

Started off with the activation of the CNS by lifting a loaded bar. 4 sets 6 seconds each set
Dead lift 7 sets 2 rep max - got up to 200kg but manages it for one rep 2 rep max was 180kg
Bent over barbell row - cluster sets 8 reps 60kg rest 80kg 4 reps rest 80kg 4 reps - repeated for another 2 sets
V bar seated row 3 sets 10 reps
wide grip pull downs 3 sets 8 reps slow
straight arm pull downs 1 set 15 reps

preacher curls 5 sets 8 reps
hammer curls 3 sets 10 reps
dumbbell curl 2 sets 10 reps

Followed this up with a one hour incline walk on the treadmill

Diets clean drinking water only

I do get hungry before bed so I end up eating a some nuts, at least its not crisps or chocolates or even cereal.

Getting stronger and hopefully after all the cardio planned for this week should see some change in the scales.

Working progress

----------


## kelkel

> DAY 22 MONDAY 21ST MARCH 2016
> leg press calf raise 5 sets super set with rope pull downs for tris
> seated calf raise 5 sets superset with close grip ez bar press


Make an assessment. If your calves are weaker than your chest and triceps then they should be trained first.

----------


## Ca$tro

> Make an assessment. If your calves are weaker than your chest and triceps then they should be trained first.


Kelkel, thanks for your input mate. I wouldn't say that the calves are weak, seated calf raises I am doing 60 kg 15 reps and 80 kg 8 reps. 
If I start feeling that they are lagging I will shift them upto the front of the workout.
Your advice is always valuable mate, thanks

----------


## Ca$tro

DAY OFF DAY 24 - WEDNESDAY 23RD MARCH 2106 - ENDED UP IN BED AT 7PM I WAS SHATTERED . I had a good nights rest though, I have problems falling asleep I think its due to the night shifts I used to do from 6pm till 6am.

DAY 25 - THURSDAY 24TH MARCH - TRAINED SHOULDERS AND CALVES
I am definitely stronger than when I started this log training is going good and I am enjoying it. The diets clean but I got a dodgey stomach which plays up quite a lot with what ever I eat I either end up farting all day or getting the runs. don't ask me why...

So diet is till clean and drinking lots of water always got my 2 litre bottle with me which I end up refilling throughout the day
Started training off by activating the CNS military press pushing against a loaded bar not lifting it but pushing it with force for 6 seconds rest 60 seconds then repeat for 4 sets.
Next was military press 7 sets 2 reps max. Started off with 20kg each side then 25kg each side then 30kg each side which is the heaviest I have ever lifted, shoulders were never strong and I have always had a bad pain in my right shoulder which I did see the doc about and they said there was fluid present in the shoulder where they wanted to inject steroids but I declined the procedure due to a few friends having a similar issue and having the injections with no positive outcome. I am glad I didn't with the training I think I have strengthened it and the pain has subsided for now.
Next was cluster sets on barbell shrugs - 8 reps at 100kg rest 140kg 4 reps then rest then 140kg 4 reps. Repeated this fro 3 sets in total.
Next I did side raises with dumbells started off with 10 kg 10 reps then 15kg 8 reps dropped to 10 kg 6 reps dropped to 7.5 kg 8 reps and repeated again for the last set. I then did one set of front raises 15 reps.
Upright rows 8 reps 3 sets.
behind neck press 4 sets as I said shoulders were never strong but managed to do 10 kg each side 8 reps for each set. This was super set with seated calf raises 60kg 15 reps 5 sets
Next was leg press machine calf raises 4 sets 15 reps with 160kg superset with bent over side raises 4 sets

Shoulders pumped

I finished the day off with 1 hour incline walk on the treadmill, sweated it out.

Feeling good and hopefully if I continue this way then I should eventually see the fat coming off and the muscles growing.

Thanks for all the input this far guys. If you see anything incorrect please do rectify me I do take positive criticism as well...

Thanks again folks

----------


## Ca$tro

DAY 26 - FRIDAY 25TH MARCH 2106
Trained Bi/Tri

Bank Holiday so it was a day off work today and Monday.
Started training off by warming up got on the long bar got 15 reps out just the bar then 10 kg each side 15 reps / 15kg each side 8 reps / 20kg each side 6 reps / 20kg each side 5 reps.
Next preacher curls - 10 kg each side 10 reps / 15 kg each side 10 reps / 20kg each side 8 reps
Short bar 5 reps close grip 5 reps wide grip 3 sets 
Seated incline curls 5 reps seated incline hammer curls 5 reps. 10 kg each hand 4 sets
Prone incline concentration curls - drop sets - 8 reps each drop set. repeated for 3 sets in total.

For tris 
knuckle down rope pull downs 12 reps 5 sets
revers grip bench press on smith machine 20kg each side 8 reps 4 sets
PJR pull overs 15kg 30 reps then 15kg 26 reps
Straight bar pull down 3 sets 10 reps superset with very light 21s

No cardio today, even though it was a day off work I still had to go in to work, bummer.
Diets clean and after the gym today I noticed that my chest and arms were as hard as rock, yes fat is still present but I could feel the muscles coming through and the odd vain showing. 

That's the day done

----------


## tbody66

When are you posting progress pics? Late to the party but looking forward to seeing what you do!

----------


## Ca$tro

> When are you posting progress pics? Late to the party but looking forward to seeing what you do!


Welcome to the "party" tbody66. I will get some pics up asap.

----------


## Ca$tro

SATURDAY 26TH MARCH 2016
TRAINED QUADS/HAMS/CALVES

Woke up today coughing my guts out I think I got a chest infection but didn't let it stop me.
Got to the gym and its empty, brilliant everyone must have been out last night. 

Started off with Quads - Leg extensions 3 sets 10 reps / Squats 3 sets (10/8/6 reps) / leg extensions 3 sets 10 reps / leg press 3 sets / leg extensions 3 sets 10 reps

Hams next - 3 sets lying ham curls 10 reps / stiff leg dead lift 3 sets 8 reps / 3 sets lying ham curls 10 reps / seated hamstring extensions 3 sets 30 reps / 3 sets lying hamstring curls

Calfs - 5 sets seated calf raise 60kg 12 reps / 3 sets calf raises on leg press 

Felt good after the work out I could not walk though legs were like jelly

----------


## tbody66

Could you post poundage with your lifts, please?

----------


## Ca$tro

> Could you post poundage with your lifts, please?



Hello Tbody66, I will start listing weights lifted as well from this week mate.

----------


## Ca$tro

DAY 28 - SUNDAY 27TH MARCH - DAY OFF
DAY 29 - MONDAY 28TH MARCH - TRAINED CHEST / TRI / CALVES

diet is still going good, exchanged the veg for spinach leafs it seems to be easier on my stomach where as with the veg I was getting a lot of wind.

Started the training with warming up then activation of the CNS by loading the Smith machine bar and pushing against it for 6 seconds with a 60 sec rest between the 4 sets.

Flat Bench press on smith machine (the free bar was in use) - 7 sets 2 reps each of 100kg/100kg/110kg/100kg/110kg/10kg/100kg

Flat bench cluster set - 8 reps of 60kg, rest 60 seconds, 4 reps of 80kg rest 60 seconds, 4 reps of 80kg. Repeated this for 3 sets in total.

Incline Dumbell Press - 22.5 kg 8 reps / 27.5kg 8 reps / 27.5kg 8 reps

Superset cable cross overs with incline flyes - 10kg weights with flyes and going up in weight on cables cross overs 15kg x 10 / 20kg x 10 / 25kg x 10.

Rope pull downs super set with seated calf raises - seated calf raises was 60 kg x 15 reps x 5 sets / rope pull downs was 12 reps x 5 sets

Leg press machine calf raises super set with skull crusher - calves on the smith machine was 160kg x 15 reps x 5 sets / skull crusher was 20kg x 8 - 10 reps x 4 sets

This was followed by an hour walk on the treadmill max incline speed 3.5 according to the treadmill I burnt over 1200 cals and walked 3.75 miles.

I am enjoying training at the moment and getting stronger, I have never benched 110kg (4 x 20kg plates + 2 x 5kg plates plus the bar weight which they say is 20kg) 
Cardio is no longer a chore but a necessity.
The only issue I have is my stomach its bloody bugging me so much, the chicken, eggs and veg give me upset stomach quite regularly and too much wind. I might see the gp about it.

Weighed in last night at 103.8kg a drop down in weight finally. Due to the extra cardio I believe.
I will try and get pics up this weekend to show the progress and get some advice.

till tomorrow folks

----------


## researchproject

Hey, I have a survey I have produced for a school project and the topic is anabolic steroids . I need people that have taken anabolic steroids to answer my survey and I am finding it hard to gather information. No risk will be put towards anyone that answers my survey, they will remain anonymous. I hope you can help me out, I will leave the link to my survey below. Thanks for your time!!!!  :Smilie: 

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1mPH...eSaXA/viewform

----------


## Ca$tro

> Hey, I have a survey I have produced for a school project and the topic is anabolic steroids . I need people that have taken anabolic steroids to answer my survey and I am finding it hard to gather information. No risk will be put towards anyone that answers my survey, they will remain anonymous. I hope you can help me out, I will leave the link to my survey below. Thanks for your time!!!! 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1mPH...eSaXA/viewform


I don't think I have enough experience to comment on the research but pretty sure someone here will help out who has knowledge relevant to the survey

----------


## Ca$tro

DAY 30 - TUESDAY 29TH MARCH - DAY OFF - I was exhausted ended up in bed at 7.30pm again due to lack of sleep the night before.
Day 31 - Wednesday 30th March
Trained Back/Bi
Started off with warm up followed by activation sets of CNS lifting a loaded bar but not of the floor, applying pressure as if I was lifting it.
Deadlift 2 rep max 7 sets - 140kg x 2/ 180kg x 2 / 200kg x 2 / 180kg x 2 / 140kg x 2 / 160kg x 2 / 160 kg x 2
Bent over barbell row - cluster set - 8 reps 60kg, rest 80kg 3 reps, rest 80 kg 3 reps - repeated for another 2 sets
Wide grip pull downs 3 sets - slow 8-10 reps each set
Close grip seated rows - 3 sets 10 reps each set increasing weight each set
Straight arm pull downs - 1 set 15 reps

Preacher curl - 4 sets - 20 kg 8 rep / 30 kg 8 reps / 40kg 6 reps / 20kg 8 reps
Dumbbell curls - 4 sets - 10kg x 10 reps

This was the followed up by cardio 1 hour - incline walk max incline speed 3.5, mixed with sprinting 40 seconds walking 40 seconds and repeated. My clothes were drenched in sweat, I was still sweating when I got out of the shower.

Diets clean

feeling stronger and feeling much better, I have come to accept that the fat may take a while to strip off but keeping at it, I think I have speeded up the process by increasing the cardio from 30 minutes to one hour.

Thanks people

----------


## Ca$tro

DAY 32 - THURSDAY 31ST MARCH
Trained Shoulders and Calves

Started off with Activation sets

Military press on smith machine - 7 sets 2 reps max each - 60kgx2/ 80kgx2/ 85kgx2/ 80kgx2/ 80kgx2/ 80kg x 2/ 80kg x2
Barbell Shrugs - Cluster set - 8 reps 100kg / 4 reps 140kg / 4 reps 140kg - repeated for another 2 sets increased the weight to 160kg
Side raises - 15kg 8 reps drop set 7.5kg 8 reps - repeat for another 2 sets
Upright rows - 20kg 8 reps superset with bent over side raises 7.5kg 10 reps
Behind neck press on smith machine - 3 sets 6 reps 40kg

Followed this with 1 hour walking incline on treadmill
I was feeling a bit tired in the gym got home had a shower and now I feel like I have got a cold or something cant stop shivering with a bad headache and eyes feel like they are burning. 

Diets going good, drinking only water.

----------


## Ca$tro

DAY 33 - FRIDAY 1ST APRIL - DAY OFF. So I ended up feeling not to well so took the day off
DAY 34 - Saturday 2nd April
Trained Bi/Tri
Barbell curl - 3 sets - 10 reps 40kg / 8 reps 50kg / 6 reps 60kg
Barbell curls 4 sets - 20kg x 10 reps (5 reps close grip and 5 reps wide grip)
Seated Incline Dumbbell curls - 4 sets 10kg ( 5 reps dumbbell curl 5 reps hammer curl)
Concentration curls - 3 sets - 8 reps 10kg drop 7.5kg 8 reps drop 5kg 8 reps 
one set 21's 

TRICEPS
Reverse grip bench press - 4 sets - 60kg 8-10 reps
straight bar pull downs 4 sets - 10 reps each
reverse grip straight bar pull downs - 4 sets 10 reps
close grip v bar pull downs - 4 sets 10 reps
rope pull downs - 4 sets 12 reps
pjr pull overs - 1 set 25 reps
cable pull downs - one arm at a time 10 reps

No Cardio still feeling unwell but didn't want to miss the gym. I will be in tomorrow doing hams/calves/quads

I will get some progress pictures up today, I am a bit disappointed still looking fat. I guess the image I had was different from the camera. Camera never lies, gave me a reality hit and realise that I need to push my self more.

----------


## Ca$tro



----------


## Ca$tro

DAY 35 SUNDAY - DAY OFF
DAY 36 MONDAY 4TH APRIL - TRAINED CHEST/CALVES/TRI'S

Cns Activation set- 4 sets press on bar 60 seconds
Bench Press - 7 sets - 2 reps max - 100kg x2/100kgx2/110kgx2/100kgx2/110kgx1/100kg x2/100kgx2
Cluster set - 60kg 8 reps / 80kg x4 / 80kg x 4 - repeated for another 2 sets
Incline dumbbell press - 3 sets - 22.5kg x 8 / 27.5 x 8 / 30kg x 6
Incline flyes - 3 sets - 10kg x 10 / 15kg x 10 / 15kg x 10
Cable cross overs - 3 sets 10 reps

seated calf raise 5 sets - 15 reps - 60kg supersets with rope pull downs 12 reps x 5 sets
leg press machine calf raise 5 sets / 160kg / 15 reps
skull crusher 4 sets 8 reps 20kg


Followed up with 1 hour cardio mixed with hiit and incline walks

Diet is clean

----------


## Ca$tro

DAY 37 - TUESDAY & DAY 38 WEDNESDAY - OFF ILL - SPENT 2 DAYS IN BED OFF WORK ILL AND OFF GYM 
DAY 39 THURSDAY 7TH APRIL 2016
Trained Back & Bi's
Started off warming up and stretching 
Activation sets x 4 60 seconds each
Deadlift 7 sets max weight 2 reps - 140kg x2 / 160kg x2 / 180kg x 2 / 200kg x1 / 180kg x2 / 180kg x 2 / 140kg x 2
Bent over bar bell rows - cluster set - 3 sets of following - 8 reps @60kg /rest 60 seconds / 4 reps 80kg / rest 60 sec / 4 reps 80kg
Wide grip pull downs - 3 sets - 8 reps - slow on the way down
Seated v bar rows - 3 sets 10 reps
straight arm pull down - 1 set 20 reps

Biceps
Preacher curls - 20kg 8 reps / 30 kg 8 reps / 40 kg 8 reps / 40 kg 6 reps
Dumbbell curls - 10kg 10 reps for 4 sets

Cardio
1 hour incline walk / speed 3.5 / incline 15 / distance 3.75 miles 

Diet
Is going good

Weight last night was 104.3kg, still slow movement but motivated to get it down. Got my ephedrine which I am going to start on Monday with caffeine.

Feeling better today and recovered a bit, currently on antibiotics which make me feel a little weak and tired but got through todays workout

----------


## Ca$tro

DAY 40 - FRIDAY 8TH APRIL
TRAINED SHOULDERS

Still feeling a bit unwell I think its the antibiotics

Started off with stretching and warm up
Activation sets x 4
Military press on smith machine - 2 reps max 7 sets - this started off ok with 60kg 2 reps then I upped the weight to 80kg and did 2 reps but then I felt a pain in the rear shoulder area on the right so I took it easy before I messed my self up. The other 5 sets I did 6 reps x 60kg
Cluster set - barbell shrugs - 3 sets of - 8 reps 100kg / 3-4 reps 140kg / 3-4 reps 140kg
Side raises - 3 sets 10kg x 10 reps
Upright rows - one set pain was getting worse in certain movements

I didn't fancy doing cardio due to this niggling pain but I did my hour on the treadmill

Diets good

----------


## oldnsedentary

Ca$tro, do you plan to compete one day? I ask only because this log is in the competition section.

----------


## Ca$tro

> Ca$tro, do you plan to compete one day? I ask only because this log is in the competition section.


Hello Oldsedentary, I hope so one day, I know I am a long way off even with my age but will aim to get there some day.

----------


## Ca$tro

DAY 41 - SATURDAY 9TH APRIL 2016

Trained Bi/Tri
Stated of with warm ups and stretching, I had a bad night of sleep due to this pain I was talking about yesterday nevertheless I got in to the gym and trained and tbh I had a good work out.

Biceps
Barbell curls - 40 kg x 10 / 50 kg x 8 / 60kg x 5 dropset 40kg 5 reps / 60kg x 4 drop set 40kg x 6 (this includes Olympic bar weight of 20kg)
Preacher curls - 20kg x 8 / 30kg x 8 / 40kg x 8 
Preacher curls superset with bar curls (small bar) - pracher curl 20kg x 8 superset bar curl 5 reps close grip 5 reps wide grip, repeated for 4 sets
Seated incline dumbbell curls - 5 reps dumbbell curl 5 reps hammer curl 3 sets
Concentration curls - 1 set 10 kg 

Triceps
Close grip bench press on smith machine - 40kg x10 / 60kg x 8 / 70kg x 8 / 40 kg 12 reps
Bar pull downs 4 sets 12 reps
rope pull downs 4 sets 12 reps
pjr pull overs - 10kg x 30 reps / 15 kg x 20 reps


Followed this with one hour incline walk on treadmill

Diets good

----------


## Ca$tro

DAY 42 SUNDAY 10TH APRIL

Took a day off today just felt tired from work, training as well as loads of family stuff going on.
In the time I have been training I have learnt to appreciate what bodybuilders go through to achieve the physiques they aim for, it is not easy in any way putting up with general life, mood swings, good and bad training days, diets, illness and most of all injuries. Dedication is what it takes persevering with training battling the injuries to achieve the goal. 
At this stage I am unsure of how they get such high levels of attainment with their physiques but I want to try and get there and I am fighting with my self to try and achieve my goal.

So far I have received great support from the site and its members who have a vast amount of knowledge for which I am very grateful. 

Thanks for all your help this far

----------


## Proximal

Super-late to this, but major props to you for all of your work - I wish you continued success and good luck!

----------


## Ca$tro

Proximal - Thank you for your kind words mate, its appreciated...

DAY 43 - MONDAY 11TH APRIL 2016
So today I got up had my ephedrine and vits followed by breakfast and the planned meals. Didn't really feel the effect of knocking down 2 tabs of the ephedrine.
Started the workout with warm up stretching and activation sets x 4

Bench press - 2 reps max - 7 sets : 80kg 2 reps / 100kg 2 reps / 110 kg 2 reps / 110 kg 2 reps / 110kg 2 reps / 100kg 2 reps / 100kg 2 reps.

Cluster set bench press - 3 sets of 8 reps, rest, 3-4 reps, rest, 3-4 reps : weights used 
set 1 - 60kg x 8 / 100kg x 3 / 100kg x 3
set 2 - 60 kg x 8 / 100kg x 1 dropped to 80kg 3 more reps / 80kg 4 reps
set 3 - 60 kg x 8 / 90kg x 3 / 90kg x 3

Incline dumbbell press - 3 sets - 22.5kg x 8 / 30kg x 5 reps / 30kg x 6 reps

Cable cross over - 3 sets 10 reps increasing weights each set

Incline flyes - 3 sets 10 reps 10 kg

Leg press machine calf raises - 15 reps 160kg - 5 sets
supersets with rope pull downs 5 sets 12 reps

Seated calf raises - 60 kg x 15 reps x 5 sets

Straight bar pull downs 5 sets 10 reps

1 hour cardio mixture of running and walking incline

Feel good, left knee feels a little battered.

----------


## Ca$tro

DAY 44 TUESDAY 12TH APRIL
Trained Back and Bis

Warmed up, stretched, activation sets
Deadlift - 7 sets 2 reps max - 160kgx2/ 180kg x 2/ 200kg x1/ 190kg x2/ 180kg x2/ 160kg x2 / 160kg x2
Cluster set Bent over barbell row - 3 sets of 8 reps, rest, 4 reps, rest, 4 reps. - 8reps x 60kg / 4 reps x 80kg / 4 reps x 80kg
Wide grip pull downs 3 sets - slow on the way down 8 reps
Seated rows 3 sets - 10 reps
straight arm pull down 1 set 25 reps

Preacher curl 4 sets 20kg superset with rope curl 10 reps
Standing hammer curl 10 kg each arm 10 reps 4 sets

One hour walk on incline - left knee was in a bit of pain so didn't so any running

----------


## Ca$tro

DAY 45 WEDNESDAY 13TH APRIL
Trained Shoulders

Started off with warm up and stretching followed by CNS activation

Military press on Smith Machine - 2 reps max 7 sets - 60kg 2 rep / 70kg 2 reps / 80kg 2 reps (struggled today) / 60kg 8 reps / 70kg 2 reps / 70kg 2 reps / 80kg 2 reps - I wasn't feeling this exercise today and felt tired 4th set went a bit funny fancied doing 8 reps as I was struggling with the heavier weight today

Barbell Shrugs - 3 sets of 8reps,rest,4reps,rest,4reps - 8 reps of 100kg / 4 reps of 140kg / 4 reps 140kg for all 3 sets

Upright rows on smith machine - 3 sets - 20kg x 10 reps / 40 kg x 10 reps / 50kg x 6 reps

Superset of side raises 15kg weight 8 reps, Arnold press 15kg 8 reps, front raises 7.5kg 8 reps - 3 sets

Behind neck press - never my strongest lifts - just the bar 10 reps , 20 kg 10 reps, 40kg 8 reps, 40kg 6 reps

Reverse pec dec - 3 sets 10 reps

Cardio - 1 hour walk on incline on treadmill - knee felt a bit dodgey so I ran the last 15 minutes only, 1 minute sprint walk 1 minute.

Diets good and clean, get the odd munchies now and then but I eat a handful of pistachios just kill the cravings off

Feeling good and defo lost weight I have started to monitor my weight on a daily basis to rectify any issues immediately opposed to waiting a week to realise I messed up some where. I will post he weeks weights at the end of the week.

Thanks for your help this far folks

----------


## Ca$tro

DAY 46 - THURSADY - OFF IN BED EARLY
DAY 47 - FRIDAY 15TH APRIL 2016
Trained Bi/Tri

Started off with Warm ups and stretching

Barbell curl - Olympic bar weight included of 20kg - just the bar 15 reps / 40kg 12 reps / 50kg 8 reps / 60kg 6 reps / 60kg 6 reps / 60kg 4 reps
Barbell curl - alternate close grip 5 reps then wide grip 5 reps - 40kg x 4 sets x 5 reps each (close then wide grip)
Incline seated Dumbbell curl 5 reps then 5 reps hammer curl - 3 sets x 10kg
Concentration curls leaning over a bench - 3 drop sets of - 8reps 10kg, 8 reps 7.5kg, 8 reps 5kg.

Knuckle down rope push downs - 12 reps x 5 sets increasing weight each set - machine hasn't got weights listed
Close grip bench press on smith machine - 1st set reverse grip 60kg x 8 reps, 2nd set normal grip 80kg x 8, 3rd set normal grip 80kg x 7, 4th set reverse grip 60kg x 8 reps
PJR pull overs - 2 sets 20 reps 15kg


Cardio - 45 minutes fast walk on incline, 15 minutes fast running with one minute intervals.

Diets good and clean

So far my weight has dropped as below
Sunday night - 103.8kg
Mon - 102.5kg
Tue - 102.3kg
wed - 101.8kg
thu - 102.9kg (assuming the rise was due to no gym and no cardio)
fri - yet to weigh in 

Training is going well, fat is coming off, ephedrine is kicking in and can feel the extra sweat come on during training.

----------


## Ca$tro

DAY 48 AND DAY 49 - SAT AND SUN - OFF DUE TO GYM CLOSED FOR REFURB
DAY 50 - MONDAY 18TH APRIL 2016

Trained Chest/tris/calves

Started off with stretches and warm up then activation of cns
Bench press on smith machine - 7 sets 2 reps max - 80kg x 2 / 100kg x 2 / 100kg x 2 / 110kg x 2 / 110kg x 2 / 100kg x 2 / 100kg x2
Cluster set bench press - 8 reps 60kg / rest / 3 reps 80kg / rest / 3 reps 80kg - repeated for total of 3 sets
incline dumbbell press 3 sets - 22.5 kg x 8 reps / 30kg x 6 reps / 30kg x 6 reps
incline flyes 3 sets - 10kg x 10 reps / 15kg x 10 reps / 15 kg x 10 reps
cross overs 3 sets - 15/12/10 reps going heavier each set

Rope pull downs - 12 reps 5 sets
skull crusher - struggled on these started with 20kg managed 3 reps then switched to close grip press 8 reps, next set same again so I dropped the weight to 10 kg and managed to get 6 reps out then switched to close grip press for as many as I could and did the same again for the next set

Seated calf raise - 60kg x 15 reps x 5 sets
Leg press calf raises - 160kg x 15 reps x 5 sets

Cardio 1 hour walk on treadmill, incline 15, speed 3.5

Disappointed with not being able to workout over the weekend but I need the rest, thinking I was going to be fresh today but I struggled through the workouts today did not feel strong felt like the weights beat me today

My weight stands at 102.3 kg as of last night

Diets going good, I did cheat on weekend and have an ice cream with the kids
Drinking water only but again I did have 1 can of coke on the weekend other than that nothing

I am trying and I appreciate that the cardio has got to be 7 days opposed to the 4 days like last week which will show better results, 2 days were out of my control last week due to the gym being closed. yes I had a run around with kids on the fields but not really cardio intensive.

I am not giving up - any advice is appreciated and I take criticism well so feel free to blast me if you feel I need it.

Thanks for your support this far guys and I hope you will keep on providing me with the encouragement and advice required.

----------


## Ca$tro

Has anybody hear heard of Athenavar? A friend in the gym has given me a bottle which says Athenavar on it, not quite sure what it is or how to take it or if I should even take it. I can post pics of the package and pills if required. Any advice?

----------


## Ca$tro

Day 51 - Tuesday 19th April 2016

Trained back and bi

Stretched and warmed up
Activation sets x 4
Deadlift 2 rep max 7 sets - 140kg x 2 / 180kg x 2 / 200kg x 1 / 180kg x 2 / 190kg x 1 / 180kg x 2 / 140kg x 2
Cluster set barbell rows - 3 sets of 60kg x 8, rest, 80kg x 4, rest, 80kg x 4
Wide grip pull downs 3 sets x 8 reps
Vbar seated rows - 4 sets x 10 reps
straight arm pull down - 1 set x 20 reps

Dumbell curl - 4 sets 10kg x 10 reps super set with rope curl on machine 10 reps each set
Preacher curls - 4 sets 8 reps x 10kg nice and slow

Cardio 30 minutes jog on treadmill

----------


## Ca$tro

Day 52 - Wednesday 20th April

Trained Shoulders 
Started off with the usual warm up and stretch followed by the activation sets 

Military press on smith machine - 2 rep max 7 sets - didn't feel strong today but pushed what I could manage. 60kg x 2/70kg x2/80kg x2/80kgx2/80kgx2/ 70kg x 4 - just fancied pushing a couple of more reps out

Barbell shrugs - 3 sets of 100kg x 8, rest 60 sec, 4 reps 140kg, rest 60 sec, 4 reps 140kg

Side raises superset with Arnold press superset with front raises - 1st set 10kg x 10 reps each exercise, next 2 sets 15kg x 8 reps each exercise

Behind the neck press on smith machine - set 1 excluding the weight of the bar, 10kg x 8, 20kg x 6, 20kg x 6

Reverse pec dec - 3 sets 10 reps

Upright rows 3 sets 10 reps

Shoulder blasted in 45 minutes

30 minutes cardio - I did plan an hour but I have had a slight pain in my lower back and my left knee so didn't push it too hard, I wasn't going to go in to the gym today but pushed my self put the pains aside and got on with it. I was still sweating buckets.

Weight as of last night was 100.3kg

Diets clean, and drinking plenty of water.

----------


## Ca$tro

Day 53 - Thursday - I took the day off due to knee pain and I fancied a rest
Day 54 - Friday 22nd April - Jeez been doing this for some time now and I feel much better than when I started this journey, I am also getting people saying man your looking bigger, are you on steds? my reply is nope just training and eating well.

So today I trained Bi's and Tri's
Warm up and stretch

Barbell curls - 5 sets - warm up on just the bar. Weights include 20kg for bar weight...
Set 1 - 40kg x 12 rep / set 2 - 50kg x 10 reps / set 3 4 & 5 - 60kg x 5-6 reps

Barbell curls - 5 reps close grip then 5 reps wide grip, 5 sets in total, 40kg on the bar

Seated incline dumbbell curl 5 reps and seated incline hammer curl 5 reps. 4 sets in total. 10kg first set then 12.5kg for the last 3 sets

Concentration curls standing over a bench - drop sets - 10kg x 8 / 7.5 x 8 / 5kg x 8 - 3 sets in total

Preacher curl 3 sets - drop set - 5 reps 20kg and 5 reps 10kg. Arms were blasted by now

Rope curls on machine - 3 sets 10 reps

Triceps
Rope pull down - 5 sets / 12 reps decent weight
Close grip bench press - 4 sets - 60kg x 10 reps each set
PJR pull overs - 2 sets - 15kg x 20 reps

1 hour cardio - incline walk on treadmill, didn't fancy running due to the pain in the left knee.

Damn training is hard, trying to achieve them goals is hard, sticking to a diet is hard, dealing with injuries new and old is hard. Nothing but admiration for them guys hitting the shows, only when you go through it do you realise how hard it truly is to try and achieve the bodybuilders body. I think once I get the fat down to around 15% I will get some test with dbol and may be some winny for the last few weeks to try and keep the trimmed look. 

Not many replies on here but hopefully get some one chiming in sooner or later, I aint quitting either way...
Any body heard of Athenavar???
Any body got any advice or adjustments they think I need to make?
Any body got any shortcuts, only joking...

----------


## Ca$tro

DAY 55 - SATURDAY 23RD APRIL - CARDIO 1 HOUR
DAY 56 - SUNDAY 24TH APRIL - DAY OFF
DAY 57 - MONDAY 25TH APRIL 2016

So my weight last night was 102.1kg - Aiming to get to 100kg by the end of this week
Diets going good, just had a cheat meal yesterday but that was steak and rice with apple crumble and custard for dessert.

Today I trained chest/tri/calves

Started with warm up then activation sets x 4
Bench press on smith machine - 7 sets 2 reps max - 80kg x 2 / 100 kg x 2 / 110 kg x 1 / 100kg x 2 for next 4 sets was not feeling strong
Cluster set on bench - 3 sets of 60kg x 8 reps, rest 80kg x 3-4 reps, rest 80kg x 3-4 reps
incline dumbbell press - 22.5kg x 8 reps / 30kg x 6 reps / 30kg x 6 reps
Cable x overs - 15 reps/ 12 reps / 10 reps going heavier each set
incline flyes - 10 kg x 10 reps, 15kg x 10 reps for next 2 sets

Skull crusher - 20kg 8 reps superset with close grip press on the same ez bar until failure. repeated this for 3 sets then 2 sets of 8 reps close grip press
Rope pull downs - 12 reps x 5 sets

leg press calf raises - 160kg x 15 reps x 5 sets
seated calf raises - 60kg x 15 reps x 5 sets

1 hour cardio on treadmill - 45 min incline walk 15 minute jogging or sprinting

my knee and shoulder have been an issue but still trying to do what I got to do. I have missed legs on purpose at the moment due to the knee flaring up. Hoping to get quads and hams trained this week.

I have taken the ephedrine for 2 weeks I am now taking 2 weeks off and then will get back on to them.

----------


## Ca$tro

DAY 58 - TUESDAY 26TH APRIL
Trained back and bi
Started with stretching and activation set x 3
Deadlift 2 reps max 7 set - 140kg x 2 / 180kg x 2 / 200 x 1/2 / 180kg x 2 / 160 x 2 / 140 x 2 / 140 x 2 - Felt tired weak and struggled to lift anywhere above 180kg.
Barbell row - 60kg x8reps, 80kg x4 reps, 80 kg x4 reps - repeat for another 2 sets
Wide grip pull downs - 3 sets 10 reps
Seated close grip row - 3 sets 10 reps
straight arm pull downs - 1 set

Dumbbell curl - 7.5kg x 10rep x 4 set - this is how shit I was feeling I was playing with the baby weights.
Preacher curl - 10kg x 8 reps x 4 sets - again baby weight

One hour walk on incline

I am taking a night off from the gym tonight and taking kids out for some food, I will probably stick to grilled lamb chops but feel like eating some junk today. My weight last night was 101kg

Been feeling a bit Shit this week, really sleepy, tired and moody.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Finally back on line bro, i will email you this weekend to adjust things accordingly. I am very proud of you staying to the pan bro, great job!!! Sorry about all the delays, but i am back on line now. :-)

----------


## Ca$tro

> Finally back on line bro, i will email you this weekend to adjust things accordingly. I am very proud of you staying to the pan bro, great job!!! Sorry about all the delays, but i am back on line now. :-)


Good man Mike, hope evrythings sorted mate, catch up soon

----------


## Ca$tro

Day 59 - Wednesday 27th April
Day 60 - Thursday 28th April
Day 61 - Friday 29th April

All of the above I had off the gym ended up with the flu and in bed feeling weak as hell, still went to work but I was in bed as soon as I got home.

Day 62 - Saturday 30th April
Felt a bit better today so I got up went in to the gym and trained Shoulders followed by one hour cardio.
Warm up and Activation sets
Military press on Smith Machine2 reps max 7 sets - 60kgx2/70kgx2/80kgx2/80kgx2/80kgx2/70kgx2/80kgx2
Bar shrugs cluster sets 8 reps 100kg,rest, 140kgx4, rest 140kgx4. Repeat for another 2 sets
Upright rows on smith machine - 10kg x 10 rep / 20kg x 10 reps / 30kg x 8 reps dropped to 20 kg for 4 reps dropped to 10 kg for 8 reps
Behind the neck press on smith machine - 10 kg x 10 reps / 20kg x 8 reps / 20kg x 8 reps
Reverse pec dec - 3 sets 10 reps going heavier in weight each set
Side raises super set with front raises - 10 kg x 10 reps x 3 sets

Cardio 1 hour

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I can not even express how hard last 4 weeks have been for me and my family, it caused me so much problems and grief, but at the end of the day, we all choose our reality, it can all be either a positive challenge or negative reflection....i pick the former...i will make this right with you bro, and i really, i mean really appreciate your patience...this interference with my clients etc has cost me thousands but i can only say one thing i will make it right in any way i can...i am very happy with your persistence and dedication, great job bro!!!




> Good man Mike, hope evrythings sorted mate, catch up soon

----------


## Ca$tro

> I can not even express how hard last 4 weeks have been for me and my family, it caused me so much problems and grief, but at the end of the day, we all choose our reality, it can all be either a positive challenge or negative reflection....i pick the former...i will make this right with you bro, and i really, i mean really appreciate your patience...this interference with my clients etc has cost me thousands but i can only say one thing i will make it right in any way i can...i am very happy with your persistence and dedication, great job bro!!!



Hello Mike,
At least your out of the rough now you just have to get up dust your self off and get back to the norm. No issues on my behalf bro but appreciate the words as above.
Keep strong bro

----------


## Ca$tro

Day 63 - Sunday 1st of May

Trained Bi/Tri
Warm up
Barbell curls - 40kg x 12 / 50kg x 10 / 60kg x 2 - I had some bad pain in my elbow at the front of the arm so didn't push any more
Barbell curls - 5 reps close grip 5 reps wide grip 5 sets 40kg weight
Seated incline dumbbell curls - 5 reps dumbbell curl 5 reps hammer curls 4 sets 10kg
Concentration curls - 4 sets each set drop sets 10kg x 8 / 7.5kgx8 / 5 kg x8 
Preacher curls very light 10kg 8 reps 3 sets superset with rope curls 10 reps

Tri
Rope pull down 5 sets x 12 reps increase weight each set
Close grip bench press 3 sets
seated push downs 3 sets
pjr pull overs 2 sets 15kg x 20 reps

Cardio 1 hour

----------


## Ca$tro

Day 64 - Monday 2nd May 2016 - day off 
Day 65 - Tuesday 3rd May 2016 - trained Chest and Triceps
Started with activation of cns and warm ups
Bench press on smith machine - 7 sets 2 reps max - 100kg x2 x 7 sets
Cluster set bench press - 8 reps 60kg, rest 80kg x 4, rest 80kg x 4 - repeat for another 2 sets
Incline dumbbell press - 10 reps 22.5kg, 7 reps 30kg, 6 reps 30kg
incline dumbbell flyes - 10kg x 10 reps, 15kg x 10 reps, 15kg x 10 reps
cable Cross overs - 4 sets 10 reps each set nice and slow squeezing and holding each rep


Rope pull down - 5 sets 12 reps 
Skull crusher - 20kg x 5 reps that's all I could manage at this weight so I super set this with close grip press with the same ez bar 20kg x 5 and then repeated this for another 2 sets



Day 66 - Today - Wednesday 4th May 2016
Trained back - I was going to train biceps as well but I have had a pain in the elbow area at the front on the left arm when doing certain movements so I thought I would rest it. Reading up on this pain seems like its bicep tendon injury, rest and compression required.

Started with warm up and activation sets
Deadlift - 7 sets 2 rep max - 140kg x2 / 180kg x 2 / 200kg x 1 / 180kg x 2 / 180kg x 1 / 140kg x 2 / 140kg x 2
Bent over barbell rows cluster set - 8 reps 60kg, rest, 4 reps 80kg, rest 4 reps 80kg and repeat for another 2 sets
Wide grip pull downs - 3 sets nice and slow on way down squeezing at the bottom x 8 reps each
Superset v bar pull down with straight arm pull down 3 sets 12 reps each exercise
Machine rows 4 sets light 15 reps each set

Cardio 1 hour on both days yesterday and today, oh my I was sweating everything was wet through.

Diets clean

Weight was 100.4kg last night - lost around 7kg from January weight

I think with the drop in carbs I have lost some strength on certain exercises but others are going good. Keeping at it and not stopping.

----------


## kelkel

Still following along Castro. Keep it up!

----------


## Ca$tro

> Still following along Castro. Keep it up!


Kelkel, good to hear from you and damn happy your still watching over, I have a lot of respect for you Mike XXL and the other knowledgeable members that always help with your wise words.

----------


## Ca$tro

Day 67 - Thursday 5th May 2016
Trained Shoulders

Started with warm up and activation sets
Smith machine press - 2 reps max 7 sets - 60kg x2/ 70kg x2 / 80kgx2/ 80kg x2/ 80kg x2/ 80kg x 2/ 70kg x2
Cluster set Barbell shrugs - 8 reps 100kg, rest 140kg x 4, rest 140kg x 4 - repeated for another 2 sets
Upright rows on smith machine - 10kg x 10 / 20kg x 8 / 30kg x 5 dropped to 20kg x5 dropped to 10kg x 6
Behind neck press on smith machine - 3 sets 10 reps 20kg
Reverse pec dec 3 sets x 10 reps
front raises and side raises superset x 10 reps x 2 sets

1 hour cardio - feeling tired today so I did a 2 mile jog then went on the cross trainer for 15 min followed by a cycle for 15 min

That's all for now and much thanks to Mike for all his help

----------


## Ca$tro

Day 68 - Friday 6th May 2016 - Day off, I was feeling really tired so I took the day off, only been sleeping for 5 hours in the past 2 days.

Day 69 - Saturday 7th May 2016 - Trained Bicep and triceps
My left arm is still hurting, has a sharp pain on the inside of the elbow area. I have had this for the past week and I am assuming its the bicep tendon, holding anything wider than shoulder width starts the pain off or lifting heavy so today I stayed light and avoided feeling the pain.

Barbell curl 10 kg x 10 reps x 5 sets
Barbell curl 5 sets - 5 reps close grip 5 reps slightly wider grip total 10 reps stuck to the lighter 10kg weight
Dumbbell curls seated incline - 5 reps dumbbell curl 5 reps hammer curl - 4 sets used light 7.5kg weight
Concentration curl over a bench - 7.5kg 30 reps each arm, alternate 10 reps each arm at a time, repeat again twice - total 3 sets
one arm machine curls superset with rope curls - 3 sets 10 rep machine curls each arm 10 reps rope curl.

Arms were feeling pumped even going on a light weight and more reps

Triceps

Rope pull downs - 12 reps 5 sets
Close grip bench press - 60kg x 10 reps x 4 sets
swivel bar push downs - 3 sets 10 reps


Cardio 30 minutes - 1.5 miles fast run in 15 minutes followed up by a 15 minute bike ride

----------


## Ca$tro

Day 70 - Sunday 8th May - Day off
Day 71 - Monday 9th May - Trained Chest and tri
Started with warm up and activation sets
Bench press 2 reps max 7 sets - free weights today not smith machine, it was harder - 100kg 2 reps 7 sets
Cluster set - 8 reps 60kg, rest, 80kg x 3,rest, 80kg x 3 - repeated for another 2 sets]
Incline dumbbell press - 22.5kg x 8 / 30kg x 7 / 30kg x 6
Incline flyes - 15kg 10 reps 3 sets
Cable x over 3 sets nice and slow increasing weight each set

Triceps
rope pull downs only 6 sets

Cardio half hour walking on incline

I was exhausted today for some reason couldn't do the other half hour cardio.

Diets been clean and adjusted

----------


## Ca$tro

Day 72 - Tuesday 10th May 2016
Trained back and bi - Today was a day where my performance in the gym was not up to scratch, felt tired, lacked motivation feeling drained but I still went in. 
Didn't feel like doing much once I got into the gym

warmed up and started activation sets
deadlift 140kg x 6 reps / 180kg x 2 reps / 140kg x 6 reps
Superset v bar pull downs and wide grip pull downs 10 reps each 3 sets in total, didn't go heavy just a manageable weight 
seated wide grip row 3 sets 10 reps
1 set bent over row 10 reps
3 sets one arm machine row 10 reps each side

Barbell curls 3 sets 10 reps
Preacher curls 3 sets 10 reps
dumbbell curl 1 set 15 reps

No cardio, I was in and out within 40 minutes
These past 2 days the cardio has been crap the training has been crap and I feel like crap.

Taking the day off tomorrow to rest and get back on point on Thursday

----------


## Ca$tro

Day 73 Wednesday 11th May - Day off
Day 74 Thursday 12th May - Day off

I took off 2 days as I was feeling worn out.

Day 75 Friday 13th May - Trained Shoulders
Day 76 Saturday 14th May - Trained Bi/Tri
Day 77 Sunday 15th May - Day off

This has got to be the worst week of training I have had since I started this log, found training difficult tiresome and laborious. I didn't do any cardio apart from Monday. I will be back in tomorrow full steam....

----------


## Ca$tro

Day 78 - Trained Chest / Bi / Calves
Trainer has swapped the training up a little...
Started off with a warm up

Bench press - warm up / 60kg x 8 / 80kg x 7 / 90kg x 6
Incline flyes - 15kg x 10 / 15kg x 10 - getting a good stretch no each rep
Pec Dec - 10 reps x 3 sets - slow concentration

Barbell curls - 10kg x 10 / 20kg x 10 / 20kg x 10 - nice and slow full range of motion
Incline dumbbell curls - 2 sets 7.5kg x 10 reps each arms stretching all the way - arms were pumped after this 
Concentration curl - 3 sets 7.5kg x 10 reps each arm - full range of motion nice and slow and squeezing at top

Seated calf raises - 3 sets 10 reps x 40kg - again concentration of reps holding and squeezing 

This was a relatively easy workout compared to the heavy sets previously done

Followed this up with 1 hour fast incline walk

Diet is going good

weight was 100.7kg last night

----------


## Ca$tro

Day 79 - Tuesday 17th May 2016
Today I only did 1 hour cardio

Day 80 - Wednesday 18th May 2016
Day off - rest no cardio no training been out of town all day with work

Still sticking to the diet, weight is fluctuating between 99kg and 101 kg at the moment

Feel better and feeling harder under the layer of fat, still working towards it...

----------


## Ca$tro

So it has been a bit of shite week, have not been in on Wednesday or Thursday
The good thing is that my knee and my left elbow pain at the front of the arm have got better

Day 81 Thursday - off

Day 82 Friday 20th May 2016

So today I got out of work a bit earlier and hit the gym feeling refreshed.
Started off with warm ups 
3 sets of pull downs mid range 
Dumbell pull over - 2sets x 10 reps x 10kg
stiff arm pull downs - 3 sets concentration and squeezing at the bottom 8 - 10 reps
close grip bench press - 3 sets 10 reps x 60kg
Overhead rope extensions - 2 sets x 10 reps - again concentration on movement and squeezing and holding when fully stretched
Leg Extensions - 3 sets x 10 reps - concentration of movement

All above exercises seem easy but when you slow the movement down and concentrate on the movement and squeezing the muscle you find by the 8th rep the muscle is burning and the last 2 reps kill

Cardio -
20 minutes running - covered 2 miles in 20 minutes, that's fast for my fat arse
15 minutes steady state cycle ride
15 minutes on cross trainer again steady state

Diets clean and going good.

----------


## Ca$tro

Day 83 - Saturday 21st May - Day off due to being dragged to a wedding by the mrs

Day 84 - Sunday 22nd May

Warm up
Shoulder press 3 sets - 15 kg x 10 / 22.5 kg x 10 / 22.5 kg x 8
Incline dumbbell raises - 2 sets 7.5kg 8 reps
Upright rows - 3 sets 10 reps on a very light weight and concentrating on each rep
Behind neck pull downs - 3 sets 10 reps
V bar rows - 2 sets 10 reps concentration on each rep to stretch the muscles
Bent arm lateral raise - 3 sets 7.5kg 10 reps
Hamstring curls - 3 sets 10 reps as heavy as I could manage

Cardio - 15 minutes 1.5 miles covered
went home got the kids and went for a 45 minute jog with them

Diets good, ready for a new week

----------


## Ca$tro

Day 85 - Monday 23rd of May 2016
Trained Chest / Bi / Calf
Started off with a warm up
Bench press 3 sets
incline flyes 3 sets
Pec dec 3 sets
Barbell curls 3 sets
incline dumbbell curl 2 sets
Concentration curls 3 sets
Calf raise 3 sets

20 minutes cardio

Diet is good weight is 100kg

Everything is a bit mad at the minute juggling between work and a house refurb as well as fitting gym in. Feeling exhausted and deprived of sleep.
Still going on though

----------


## Ca$tro

Day 86 - Tuesday 24th May - No training / No cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

love to see you continuing this log!

sounds like you needed a rest day, enjoy!

way to go on all the hard work!

----------


## Ca$tro

So last week I trained Monday - Day 85 after which I took the week off due to a refurb on my mums house which required me to be there with her.
Day 92 today - Monday 30th May 
Trained Chest / Tris / Calves.

Started off with warm up
Bench press - 60kg 10 reps / 100kg x 4 reps dropped to 60 kg x 6 reps / 100kg x 3 reps dropped to 60 kg x 7 reps
Incline dumbbell press - 22.5 kg x 12 reps / 30kg x 7 reps /30kg x 6 reps
Cable cross overs x 4 sets
Incline flyes - 15kg x 10 reps / 20kg x 10 reps /20kg x 10 reps
Dumbell pull overs - 20 reps x 20kg x 2 sets

Rope pull downs 5 sets x 12 reps
Straight bar pull downs 5 sets x 12 -15 reps

Leg press machine calf raises - 160kg x 15 reps x 5 stes
Seated calf raise - 5 sets 60kg x 15 reps

1 sets of machine dips x 15 reps

Cardio 1 hour jogging

Diets good

weight is 100.1kg

Back on it

----------


## Ca$tro

Day 93 - Tuesday 31st May Trained Back and Bi
Day 94/95/96 - Off gym due to busy with builders
Day 97 - Saturday 4th June - Trained Shoulders followed by 1 hour cardio

So at the moment I have been trying to get in to the gym when ever possible due to having a house turned upside with building work going on, cant leave them guys alone for one sec.

Training today was good felt better after a rest and bicep pain has subsided as well.

I have ordered a treadmill to start doing cardio am at home before work
Weight is steady around 99kg

Diet is still clean, carb cycling at the moment having a full potato on day 1 having half a potato on day 2 and having no potato on day 3 in all meals. 
Drinking loads of water.

Its not the ideal place to be but I am trying and I haven't stopped. 
Plan for tomorrow is Bi/Tri and cardio and hopefully back to normal on Monday.

----------


## Ca$tro

Day 98 - Sunday 5th of June

Trained Bicep and Tricep

Started with a warm up
Barbell curls 4 sets, not sure of weights as they are preloaded barbell bells, 12 x 10 kg, 10 x next weight up, 8 x next weight up, 6 x 22kg
Barbell curl 4 sets - 5 reps close grip 5 reps wide grip 10kg x 4 sets
Preacher curl - 20 kg x 10 reps, 30kg x 8 reps, 40kg x 6 reps
Dumbbell curls - 15kg x 8 reps dropped to 10kg x 8 reps dropped to 7.5kg x 8 reps - repeated for 2 sets
Concentration curl - leaning over a bench 7.5 kg x 10 reps x 2 sets - I was just trying to stretch through a full range

Tricep rope pull down 5 sets 12 reps
Close grip bench press - 40kg x 10, 50 kg x 8, 60kg x 5 dropped to 40kg and got another 6 reps out
swivel bar pull downs 3 sets super set with machine dips 12 reps each x 3 sets

Cardio 30 minutes - 15 minutes run on treadmill and 15 mins on cross trainer

I was sweating buckets today so much so that my eyes were stinging with the sweat, its a hot day and I went fully hooded up, I was still sweating 3 hours later.

----------


## Ca$tro

Ok so i haven't had time to write up on here recently been rushed off my feet getting the furniture for my mothers house and juggling work.
Last week I trained as follows
Monday - Chest / Tri
Tuesday - Back / Bi
Wed off 
Thursday - Shoulders
Friday off
Saturday - Bi/Tri
Sunday off

This week I have trained my chest and triceps so far yesterday
Training went like this
Warm up
Activation of cns
7 sets - 2 reps max - 60kg x 2 / 80kg x 2 / 100kg x 2 for next 5 sets
cluster set - 60kg x 8 rest 60 seconds 3 reps 80kg rest 60 seconds 3 reps 80kg - repeated for 3 sets in total
Incline bench press on smith machine - 3 sets 60kg x 8 reps
incline smith machine 21's - 7 reps lower half 7 reps higher half of motion and 7 full motion reps, weight used was 40kg for 3 sets
Incline dumbbell press - 3 sets 22.5kg x 6 / 22.5 kg x 6 / 30 kg x 6
Incline flyes - 15 kg x 10 / 20kg x 10 / 20 kg x 10
pec dec - 4 sets 12 reps reasonable weight
cable cross overs 3 sets of 10-12 reps

triceps
skull crusher x 7 reps switch to close grip press for another 3 reps - repeat 3 sets
rope pull downs 10 reps switch to over head extension 5-6 reps repeat 3 sets
straight bar pull downs 10 reps x 3 sets
machine dips 3 sets x 15 reps

Cardio 30 minute jog and 20 minutes on cross trainer


Diets good just the lack of sleep is killing me.

That's all for now

----------


## Ca$tro

Tuesday 14th June
Trained Back and bi
Started with a warm up
3 sets front pull downs x 15 rep
Bent over rows 60kg x 8 rep superset with close grip pull downs 3 sets
Deadlift 3 sets 60kg x 10 reps, 100kg x 8 reps, 140kg x 6 reps
one arm machine rows x 3 sets 10 reps

Preacher curls x 3 sets x 10 reps
1 set seated incline curls x 12 reps - stretching on each set
3 sets standing hammer curl x 10 reps

12 minutes cardio - jogging

Wednesday 15th June - day off

----------


## Ca$tro

Hello Folks, 
I have not been on here for some time been a little preoccupied with work and other stuff.
I have been training around 4 days a week and still feeling better than when I strated this log but things had started to slow down I think I was hitting a wall. I took off the last week to get some rest and to recover from some aches and pains namely the shoulder and knee which are on-going probably due to old age and previous injuries more the old age.

So I started back on training today and dieted properly.
So currently the diet is as below


MEAL 1 @	08.00AM EPH & VITS / 10 EGGS / 50G AVOCADO
MEAL 2	@	10.30AM	125G CHICKEN / 68G POTATO / SPINACH 
MEAL 3	@	13.30PM	125G CHICKEN / 68G POTATO / SPINACH 
MEAL 4	@	15.30PM	125G CHICKEN / 68G POTATO / SPINACH
MEAL 5	@	18.00PM	45G WHEY / 75G AVOCADO
PRE W/O	@	18.45PM	NO EXPLODE
GYM @	19.00PM	
VITS @	20.30PM	BCAA
POST W/O	@	21.00PM	45G WHEY / 45G OATS / BANANA 
MEAL 6	@ 23.00PM	1 SCOOP CASEIN	

I have cycling the carbs so I start on a Monday with a full potato then Tuesday half a potato and then Wednesday no potato with all meals.

Todays training was as follows
Chest/Tri/Calves

Flat bench 2 reps max 7 sets - 60kg/80kg/next 5 sets 100kg - struggled I could feel the loss in strength after a week off
Flat bench - 8 reps 60kg, rest 30 seconds, 3-4 reps 80kg, rest 30 seconds, 3-4 reps 80kg - repeated for a total of 3 sets
Incline dumbbell press - 22.5kg 8 reps, 30kg 4 reps dropped to 22.5kg got out another 4 reps, 22.5kg x 8 reps
Incline barpress on smith machine - 12 reps 40kg x 3 sets
Incline flyes - 10kg x 10 reps, 15kg x 10 reps, 20kg x 8 reps
cross overs 3 sets x 12 reps of a manageable weight nice and slow
pec dec 2 sets of 15 reps again light and manageable weight

rope pull downs x 12 reps 5 sets super set with leg press machine calf raises 10 reps x 5 sets of 160kg - don't think I am walking tomorrow
seated calf raises - 5 sets of 60kg x 10 reps
skull crusher - 5 reps of 20kg which was a struggle to be honest so I ended up doing the 5 reps and the switched it to close grip press for another 5 reps 3 sets in total

Cardio - I was trying to do HIT so I started on the cross trainer as all treadmills were in use. I just moved as fast as could for as long as I could then took a 30 second break and repeated until 10 minutes were done. I then did the same on the treadmill for 10 minutes running as fast as I could for at least 40 seconds then walking for 30 seconds and then running again until 10 minutes passed.

Currently my weight is at 99kg on the dot.
I will try and keep this log more upto date now that I am back on it.

Thanks for reading and thanks for all your support not just in this log but over the years of being a member of this site, brilliant help and info and I would recommend this site.

Night

----------


## krugerr

Hey Cast, good job so far! Any chance of progress pictures?!

----------


## Ca$tro

Krugerr - Thanks man! I will get some pics up soon

Todays log Thursday 14th July
Trained Back/Bi/Abs

Started with deadlift
Activation sets x 4
Deadlift 2 rep max 7 sets - this was a struggle feeling weak but pushed it - 140kg/160kg/180kg/200kg x1/180kg/180kg/140kg
Cluster set - bent over bar row - 8 reps 60kg / 3-4reps 70kg / 3-4 reps 70kg - repeated for a total of 3 sets
wide grip pull downs - 3 sets 8-10 reps nice and slow counting to 3 on the way down
reverse grip pull downs 3 sets
seated v bar row - 3 sets

machine preacher curl 5 sets 15 reps super set each set with rope ab crunches 20 reps x 5 sets
Leg raises on lying on bench 10 reps x 5 sets superset with dumbbell curls 10 reps x 5 sets

Cardio 10 minutes HIIT - I was going to do more but I was really tired and drained felt like sleeping on the cross trainer

Diets clean and drinking at least 4 litres of water through out the day and in the gym, going toilet a lot flushing out the water...

Started on the Ephedrine too 

2nd day back going well but feel tired after work but I am enjoying it

----------


## Ca$tro

Hello Ppl

So training has not been the best recently, diet has been crap and cardio non existent. I was training ok up till about a month ago getting training in when possible and where possible. I went abroad for a family wedding and shit just got worse, came back and work load had increased plus more family weddings. I had in the past weeks trained Monday and Tuesday missed the rest of the week. I was still eating the planned foods but on top of that I started to eat other junk thinking it was ok, which it wasn't as my weight increased from 99kg to 102kg. 

I changed things this week though, I went training on Monday (Chest, calves and tri) and Tuesday (Back, bi and abs), I took of Wednesday cos I was aching. I then took off Thursday due to work and meetings after work. I trained Shoulders on Friday, took off Saturday for yet again another wedding out of town and trained biceps and triceps today.

Training has been quality when I was in the gym this week hence the aches. Cardio has been in the form of 10 minutes fast paced running. I have enjoyed this week but I missed legs. 

I now have 2 weeks off work and plan on nailing training and the diet with cardio. I am however out of the country again from the 20th till the 23rd of August yet again for another wedding. 

Could do with some help getting the training back in to check especially after I return from this final trip abroad. 

I need to get diet checked, cardio checked and training plan updated. 

That's the news for now, not the progress I hoped for but I guess I understand its my fault and need to make amends.

Thanks for reading and I will keep you posted on the work outs and diet 

Catch up soon

----------


## oldnsedentary

It's been two months. How are you doing now?

----------


## Ca$tro

oldnsedentry

Thanks for asking buddy, I haven't been on here much recently purely because of how busy I have been. Been in and out of the gym, work and injuries as well as family commitments take over at times.

I had a PT for some time who was managing meals etc but the PT has taken a turn in career, which has left me trying to figure out the diet and workouts alone. 

Quality of workouts has improved, I am taking my time and not rushing the workouts and have found that this has helped increase strength on chest and shoulders. It also helps with the injured shoulder and knee, I found rushing through workouts was causing me pain so I have slowed workouts down a little. 

I am still trying and will keep on trying...

----------

